# AES Liège 2004



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2004)

On en a déjà vaguement parlé dans la rubrique Switch.
Qu'est-ce que vous décidez finalement?
Popol?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

probablement a la fin de l'année


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> probablement a la fin de l'année



mackie, fais moi plaisir : occupe toi de tes fesses hein ?

t'es pas belge et t'es juste capable d'aller vomir dans les toilettes du Soleil dans le Carré 

bon, on était où lio ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors quand ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2004)

Oh oui! oh oui! le plus vite possible!


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui! oh oui! le plus vite possible!



narf


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2004)

c pas "arf" qu'on dit mon bel ami?


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c pas "arf" qu'on dit mon bel ami?



quand on est minus-cule, on dit narf d'abord ! boa noite linda !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On en a déjà vaguement parlé dans la rubrique Switch.
> Qu'est-ce que vous décidez finalement?
> Popol?



Je m'inscris...


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> mackie, (...) t'es juste capable d'aller vomir dans les toilettes du Soleil dans le Carré



Le Carré, c'est fait pour ça non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blaque à part. Moi je débarque dans le monde des Mac-users tandis qu'il y a des habitués, comme Foguenne. Je voudrais avoir leur avis. Et les autres Liégeois qui sont sur MacGé, que proposent-ils? Et puis si des Suisses et des Français viennent à Liège, d'autres Belges peuvent venir, non? TheBig, Jptk, vous serez de la partie, j'espère?


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig



laisse tomber, il supporte pas les gens 

trop la frousse de son côté humain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon moi je viens, AES ou pas

 n'est-ce pas ModThing ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

Bon, j'attend une confirmation d'horaire pour proposer des dates.
Comme je l'ai dis à Alèm, le w-e du 24 juillet pourrait être très sympa car si certains logent chez ma mère le samedi soir comme les autres fois (à Hombourg près d'Aubel), à notre retour de Liège (avec des pilotes sobres, comme d'hab) une soirée sympa nous attendra jusqu'à 5-6 heure du mat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous dis dans deux semaines. J'ai encore un ou l'autre w-e libre en mai et juin.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'attend une confirmation d'horaire pour proposer des dates.
> Comme je l'ai dis à Alèm, le w-e du 24 juillet pourrait être très sympa car si certains logent chez ma mère le samedi soir comme les autres fois (à Hombourg près d'Aubel), à notre retour de Liège (avec des pilotes sobres, comme d'hab) une soirée sympa nous attendra jusqu'à 5-6 heure du mat.
> 
> 
> ...



Finalement c'est cet été ou l'hiver prochain?


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est cet été ou l'hiver prochain?



si j'ai bien lu

en mai, cet été et à la prochaine Saint-Nicolas 

que des bonnes choses quoi


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si j'ai bien lu
> 
> ...



Bon... j'ai dit que je venais à toutes les AES... mais là ça fait beaucoup...


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... j'ai dit que je venais à toutes les AES... mais là ça fait beaucoup...



t'as qu'à prendre un abonnemment de train hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et n'écoute pas mackie, c'est un soulard !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'as qu'à prendre un abonnemment de train hein !
> 
> ...



C'est pas le problème... c'est de prendre congé à chaque fois pour les AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Mackie, c'est bon... j'ai vu de mes yeux vu.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Paul,

En mai je ne suis pas disponible. Préférerais après. Le 24 juillet ça me convient, et les autres vous en dites quoi?

Tu comptes vraiment faire durer la soirée jusque 5-6 heures du matin? Pourquoi pas la faire un peu plus courte et aussi profiter de la journée le lendemain pour bouger un peu...

Je peux aussi héberger quelqu'un dans mon appart (à 5 min. du carré) mais ce sera pas une raison pour mettre une tarte au riz sur la couette du lit de camps si il rentre bourré, compris?


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2004)

de toute façon, en mai, je viens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





préparrez vos arrières !


----------



## benjamin (17 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] de toute façon, en mai, je viens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je t'enlève tes droits de modérateur tout de suite, comme ça on ne s'engueulera pas la veille ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Paul,
> 
> Tu comptes vraiment faire durer la soirée jusque 5-6 heures du matin? Pourquoi pas la faire un peu plus courte et aussi profiter de la journée le lendemain pour bouger un peu...



En fait le 24 juillet, il y a une fête dans mon village d'origine. Si comme lors des deux autres aes belge, une partie dort chez ma mère, en rentrant de Liège, les plus courageux pourront m'accompagner à cette soirée. C'est souvent terrible.
On peut même faire toute l'aes là, ave une visite d'un truc ou l'autre dans l'après-midi, barbecue le soir chez ma mère et sortie ensuite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est comme on veut.
En décembre je préfère Liège mais au mois de juillet, on pourrait délocaliser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'attend juste confirmation de date.)


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Oui, c un bon plan... on ira faire visiter le Pot au Lait à tout ces gens là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca va encore être la fête, j'ai l'impression de ne plus faire que ça assez bizarrement...  </font>


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

mon bel ami [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/love.gif[/img]]
> 
> quand on est minus-cule, on dit narf d'abord ! boa noite linda !


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On peut même faire toute l'aes là, ave une visite d'un truc ou l'autre dans l'après-midi, barbecue le soir chez ma mère et sortie ensuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça me va!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">
> Ca va encore être la fête, j'ai l'impression de ne plus faire que ça assez bizarrement...  </font>



C'est une bonne maladie.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Je m'en réjouis d'avance. Et puis, d'ici là, rien n'empêche les quelques membres de MacGé qui habitent Liège ou ses environs de se retrouver un de ces soirs (ou après-midi) pour une AESmini. Même si nous ne sommes que 4 ou 5 ça peut être sympa. Je propose une pita dans le jardin du Touch-and-go rue des Carmes et puis, pour la faire descendre, une bonne Kriek au Pot au Lait.




Y'en a qui sont partants?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

C'est clair, vous êtes quelques un de Liège ou de la région maintenant, assez pour faire de petite aes de temps en temps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis malheureusement plus très souvent à Liège mais si j'ai l'occasion de passer, je n'y manquerais pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

C'est vraiment  une bonne idée ces minis AES, je dis GO!


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, vous êtes quelques un de Liège ou de la région maintenant, assez pour faire de petite aes de temps en temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, Liège-Arlon c'est juste une bonne heure de voiture non? On t'attend!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bah, Liège-Arlon c'est juste une bonne heure de voiture non? On t'attend!



Z'avez fini de me faire envie avec vos AES Minis.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

Et bien viens donc ainsi fieke... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus on est fou et nombreux, plus on rit...


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Avril 2004)

Un ptit AES en été en belgique je suis partant sauf si je suis parti


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

Bon et bien je crois qu'on peut penser à fixer une date peut-être, mais de façon à laisser les gens s'organiser et pour qu'un minimum de monde soit prévenu...


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Cool. Mais il ne faut pas empiéter sur l'AES "traditionnelle" prévue fin juillet par Foguenne. Faisons donc une AES "mini" entre maintenant et la période de bloque pour ceux et celles d'entre vous qui sont encore étudiants (moi, pas de problème, je suis un vieux prépensionné de 33 ans).

Et WebO, ce serait super si tu pouvais venir. Mais une AESMini ça ne devrait pas durer plus d'un après-midi ou une soirée sinon c'est plus mini...











J'ajoute: et comme je suis assez pris question boulot, ben oui, je préfère une mini si on la fait avant juin.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Cool. Mais il ne faut pas empiéter sur l'AES "traditionnelle" prévue fin juillet par Foguenne.



La "traditionnelle" est en décembre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour juillet, je vous confirmerais.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Cool, ça va encore être la fête! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'arrête jamais dis donc)

Sinon, oui, juillet ça serait cool, parce que Décembre ça fait longtemps à attendre... surtout que la St-Nicolas c déjà la super fête des étudiants de Liège...  </font>


----------



## Bilbo (17 Avril 2004)

Le 24 juillet, je suis à _Oostende_. Faire un crochet à Liège devrait être possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## iMax (17 Avril 2004)

Ok, je suis le mouvement pour le 24juillet, ce serait vraiment chouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour décembre, c'est encore trop lointain pour dire


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je suis le mouvement pour le 24juillet, ce serait vraiment chouette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense prendre mon auto... on peut s'arranger pour le transport si jamais.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

Attendez que je confirme pour la date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, ma mère peut vous loger même si je ne suis pas là.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attendez que je confirme pour la date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peu importe la date... on sera là et bien là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour le logement on réglera le problème une fois la date trouvée.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Et bien ça s'annonce très bien tout ça! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On fait quand même une AESmini en avril ou mai en groupe restreint? Qu'est-ce que t'en penses Angie? histoire que les liégeois (ou assimilés) qui ne se connaissent pas encore puissent rompre la glace...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Oui, c un très bon plan... Faudrait qu'on se trouve un café tranquille... Le Vaudrée 2 rue St Gilles n'est pas mal... La taverne Irlandaise sur le boulevard et la taverne danoise place Cathédrale non plus... Y a le mythique pot au lait près du carré... Le déluge, c un café minuscule, faut laisser tomber... keskyaencore comme caftar... 

Donc voilou, les Liégois, apportez vos suggestions et des dates aussi!  </font>


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Connaissant tous ceux que tu as cité, je réduirais le choix au Vaudrée et au Pot au Lait (mon préféré).

Si on veut grignoter, je propose le Touch-and-go rue des Carmes, le Vaudrée ou le Pot. En fin d'après-midi je suis passé au Touch-and-go pour avoir leurs heures et jours d'ouverture: le soir c'est tous les jours; à midi tous sauf le dimanche. Le jardin est déjà ouvert mais accessible uniquement par beau temps. Et si nous sommes plusieurs il est permis de réserver...

Et pour les dates, je propose un samedi. Moi, je suis dispo dès samedi prochain.

Les autres, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Mon tit problème est que je fais les trajets vers Liège tous les jours... Le samedi, c un peu hard parce qu'en plus, je fais mes stages pour l'instant le w-end... ça m'arrange mieux la semaine:

- le lundi ça peut s'arranger
- le mardi à partir de 14h30
- le mercredi hard aussi, pas cours la matinée mais cours important l'après-m
- le jeudi seulement à partir de  12h30 (c'est pas bien grave de sécher croquis, on fout jamais rien)
- le vendredi, ça peut aussi s'arranger...

Voilou, maintenant faut voir avec vous... motivation j'ai dit!</font>


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2004)

Tu n'as pas une copine à Liège chez qui tu pourrais dormir?

En semaine pour moi c'est pas avant 19h30 car je passe mes journées de boulot à Bruxelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tes stages c'est jusque quand?


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Arf!

Pour la copine, oui ça peut s'arranger... Il me reste quelques samedis de stage à faire mais ça peut s'arranger... faudra voir, pas évident. Sinon contacte-moi sur iChat (cfr mon profil)  </font>


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Avril 2004)

un miniAES, c'est un AES d'une journée?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Ne faudrait-il pas faire un sujet séparé pour les AES Minis?... On s'en sort plus sinon.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2004)

Angie, je ne suis pas équipé pour ichatter mais tu peux m'envoyer un message via mon profil sur MacGé.

Et bien, je dirais qu'une AESmini ça peut durer idéalement une demi-journée (un après-midi ou une soirée), non? Enfin, peu importe la durée si les gens aiment! (c'est du marketing à la Apple, ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

WebO: t'as raison, je lance un nouveau thread pour l'AESmini et je laisserai Foguenne reprendre celui-ci pour l'AES de l'été.

Merde! J'ai raté le début d'Ardisson, je file...
a+


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

Je vais en parler à Mme, ca me tente bien votre histoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Além: On pourait faire un tire groupé pour les Parisiens, je peux prendre ma caisse (oula, tu crois que tu vas monter dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

A combien de temps est Liége de Paris (env.)?


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2004)

Je me permets de signaler que Paris-Liège se fait en 2h32 par TGV. C'est un peu moins contraignant que la voiture. Mais vous faites ce que vous voulez...


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais en parler à Mme, ca me tente bien votre histoire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ziva bouffon ! tu m'emmènes quand même ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Lio : la voiture, c'est moins cher à plusieurs que le train à plusieurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et en plus, on a le temps de compter les chiens écrasés sur vos autoroutes et les nids de poules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ziva bouffon ! tu m'emmènes quand même ?
> 
> ...



Ouai et puis on peu cracher sur les autres voitures et montrer nos fesse par les vitres d'abords


----------



## Marcant (27 Avril 2004)

Mais kel délinquance !!!


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] (Lio : la voiture, c'est moins cher à plusieurs que le train à plusieurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...










La fin du voyage risque d'être lassante car ils ont réasphalté (et élargi) l'autoroute entre Namur et Liège. Mais vous pouvez essayer de faucher les autostoppeurs sur les aires de repos pour compenser.



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ouai et puis on peu cracher sur les autres voitures et montrer nos fesse par les vitres d'abords


ça me rappelle quand j'étais étudiant. J'avais une copine qui montrait ses seins. Et en cabriolet, l'effet était du tonnerre


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Mais kel délinquance !!!



Bah t'es la toué.; alors ômiens.. oh ben ca...


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quand j'étais étudiant. J'avais une copine qui montrait ses seins. Et en cabriolet, l'effet était du tonnerre


Dis lui de venir à l'AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'vous jure, j'ai organisé la plus grosse AES de MacGé, je sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'es la toué.; alors ômiens.. oh ben ca...



t'eune sé point keuzer in pitchard min quinquin ! Mi ch'po encôre in mollé mais ti té à fraises ! pour avouér ch'bieune aksein pitchard, i fo s'etio déja in mollé crapé sin patalon dins ch'gadoue pis fo aimer aussi aller vider chés canettes avec nouzottes à ch'quai bélu et finir à comptio fleurette à eune tiote mignonne dins ch'parc eud'saint Pierre à côté d'euch ch'tiot lac in pleine nuit !


----------



## chagregel (28 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'eune sé point keuzer in pitchard min quinquin ! Mi ch'po encôre in mollé mais ti té à fraises ! pour avouér ch'bieune aksein pitchard, i fo s'etio déja in mollé crapé sin patalon dins ch'gadoue pis fo aimer aussi aller vider chés canettes avec nouzottes à ch'quai bélu et finir à comptio fleurette à eune tiote mignonne dins ch'parc eud'saint Pierre à côté d'euch ch'tiot lac in pleine nuit !



mdr


----------



## golf (29 Avril 2004)

*WE du ? &amp; ? ? 2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- 
- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

*WE du ? &amp; ? ? 2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- 
- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf 
- WebOliver
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2004)

*WE du ? &amp; ? ? 2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Lio70
- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf 
- WebOliver
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2004)

*WE du ? &amp; ? ? 2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est <font color="teal">PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  </font> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf 
- WebOliver
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-


----------



## chagregel (29 Avril 2004)

*WE du ? &amp; ? ? 2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est <font color="teal">PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  </font> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf 
- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dis à Alèm, le w-e du 24 juillet pourrait être très sympa



hum je serais encore dans l'avion


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2004)

Tu vas ou ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas ou ?



bah, la rejoindre


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2004)

Ok, c'est une bonne excuse.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ok, c'est une bonne excuse.



merci !


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2004)

alèm monte déjà au septième ciel avant ! ça c'est quelque chose.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> alèm monte déjà au septième ciel avant ! ça c'est quelque chose.



euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais gaffe, tu vasencore te prendre une fusée dans l'oeil !!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

On en est où pour cette AES?...


----------



## Apca (3 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (à Hombourg près d'Aubel)


Hèè cool, j'habite pas loin de là moi.


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

*WE du ? &amp; ? ? 2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est <font color="teal">PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  </font> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf 
- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-
-


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

iMax sera copilote dans la WeboMobile No2...


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2004)

*WE du ? & ? /?/2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf, je maintiens...
- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






Manque juste 2 _légers_ détails : où et quand


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) Manque juste 2 _légers_ détails : où et quand



Non, je dirai rien...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

Pour l'AES à Liège, il vaut mieux attendre et garder en novembre ou décembre pour ne pas "surcharger" le programme.
Il y a une possibilité en juillet mais bon, Alèm qui avec Macki à lancé la première ne pourra pas être là et il ne faut pas de "concurrence" entre les différentes AES.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'AES à Liège, il vaut mieux attendre et garder en novembre ou décembre pour ne pas "surcharger" le programme.
> Il y a une possibilité en juillet mais bon, Alèm qui avec Macki à lancé la première ne pourra pas être là et il ne faut pas de "concurrence" entre les différentes AES.



Quelles sages et bell(g)es paroles...   Je serai bien sûr de la partie en novembre... Autour du 13? C'est mon dernier anniversaire dans la vingtaine...


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

Que des Suisses et des Belges, parfaits pour fignoler nos plans d'enclavement de la France 

Connais ni la Belgique, ni mon programme de juillet, à voir.


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

...Presque...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

Je remonte. Faudrait qu'on commence à se pencher sur les dates, non? Le plus tôt sera le mieux pour pouvoir se libérer (vacances, boulot, etc.). On avait parlé d'un week-end de novembre. Pour ma part je passerai je pense plusieurs jours en Belgique... à visiter ce pays, et ces habitants... 

Je peux quasiment assurer ma présence.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2004)

J'attend encore un peu avant de proposer une date. 
Macki aime assez un w-e début décembre (4 et 5 décembre cette année, juste avant la St-Nicolas  )
Je vais essayer de voir pour une date d'ici à fin juillet.


----------



## playaman (22 Juin 2004)

Ce n?est pas pour tout de suite alors*?
Tant mieux, vu l'état de mes finances et ce que ce genre virée peut coûter en boissons, ce serait dommage de se priver*:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Ce n?est pas pour tout de suite alors*?
> Tant mieux, vu l'état de mes finances et ce que ce genre virée peut coûter en boissons, ce serait dommage de se priver*:rateau:



L'argent ne doit pas être un obstacle à ta venue, ne t'inquiète pas pour ça.   
Pour le logement, si tu n'as pas besoin du grand luxe, ma mère vous accueil avec plaisir.
pour les boissons, elles ne sont pas trop cher à Liège et je m'arrange toujours pour négocier des "packs"   

On pourrait prévoir début novembre cette année. Le w-e du 13 et 14 novembre serait très bien pour nous. Le mois de décembre est toujours fort chargé, novembre serait plus pratique.


----------



## playaman (22 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'argent ne doit pas être un obstacle à ta venue, ne t'inquiète pas pour ça.
> Pour le logement, si tu n'as pas besoin du grand luxe, ma mère vous accueil avec plaisir.



C'est gentil   mais à éviter je pense...   À voir avec les autres gentils participants.

Perso, j'aime bien les fêtes locales, genre ce qui a été cité pour un week-end de juillet ou un autre fameux à la mi décembre, mais je suis près a étudier toute proposition*


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait prévoir début novembre cette année. Le w-e du 13 et 14 novembre serait très bien pour nous. Le mois de décembre est toujours fort chargé, novembre serait plus pratique.



si mon amant Mini est là, tout va !  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

Si il revient vivant du Portugal, il sera là.


----------



## rillettes (23 Juin 2004)

Bon alors finalement c'est en hiver ? Faut ressortir les peluches ?  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

Une AES Belge ce fait sous la pluie et le froid, c'est obligé. 

Vous me direz, pour le moment il pleut et il fait froid mais bon...


----------



## playaman (23 Juin 2004)

Pays froid, peuples chaleureux   

Quel dicton foireux  :mouais:


----------



## playaman (24 Juin 2004)

...Ou alors*: s?il fait froid, bois. 
 
De toute façon, on ne va pas en Belgique pour prendre des coups de soleil* 

Vivement l'hiver :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour ma part je passerai je pense plusieurs jours en Belgique... à visiter ce pays, et ces habitants...  ...


Héhéhé! tu viens me dire bonjour? :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé! tu viens me dire bonjour? :love: :love:



Je crois bien que oui.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2004)

Ca va être une année chargée en AES pour toi Olivier.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être une année chargée en AES pour toi Olivier.



Je compte sur vous.


----------



## @ybee (5 Juillet 2004)

Moi je propose de les emmener à la St Nic des étudiants, j'espère juste qu'ils auront pas trop peur 

Guindaille powaaaaaaaaaaah 



Que jusque tout au bord, on remplisse nos verres
Qu'on les remplisse encore, de la même manière
Car nous sommes les plus forts, buveurs de blonde bière

Refrain:
Car nous restons
De gais Wallons
Dignes de nos aïeux, nom de Dieu
Car nous sommes comme eux, nom de Dieu
Disciples de Bacchus et du Roi Gambrinus

Nous ne craignons pas ceux, qui dans la nuit nous guettent
Les Flamands et les gueux, à la taille d'athlète
Ni même que les cieux, nous tombent sur la tête

Refrain

Nous assistons aux cours, parfois avec courage
Nous bloquons certains jours, sans trop de surmenage
Mais nous buvons toujours, avec la même rage

Refrain

Et quand nous fermons l'oeil, au soir de la bataille
Pour fêter notre deuil, qu'on fasse une guindaille
Et pour notre cercueil, qu'on prenne une futaille

Refrain

(Moderato !)
Et quand nous paraîtrons, devant le grand SAINT-PIERRE
Sans peur nous lui dirons, qu'autrefois sur la Terre
(Allegro !)
Grand Saint nous n'aimions, que les femmes et la bière

Refrain


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé! tu viens me dire bonjour? :love: :love:



avec moi qui vient te rouler une galoche, ça va faire beaucoup !  :love:  :love:  :love: 

_ps pour le gognol : sois pas jaloux !_  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

Hé hein! Doucement les hommes!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hé hein! Doucement les hommes!  :love:



Chui tout doux moi...   :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

Je n'en doute pas cher ami :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

On commence à réfléchir à une date? La Saint-Nicolas (6 décembre) tombe un lundi. On dit le week-end précédent 4 et 5 décembre ou le suivant? 11 et 12 décembre?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2004)

Le w-e du 4-5 décembre me semble parfait. Je confirme très bientôt. (j'ai une autre grosse fête début décembre.)


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2004)

j'en suis  vivement cette date


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juillet 2004)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, malgré mon grand âge, c'était le cas l'an dernier aussi non ? 

mais tu étais sérieux à l'AES, non ???


----------



## iMax (27 Juillet 2004)

J'en suis


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

Je devrais aussi y être. Il faut encore que je vois si je peux me libérer à mon boulot.


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Si ma mémoire est bonne, malgré mon grand âge, c'était le cas l'an dernier aussi non ?
> 
> mais tu étais sérieux à l'AES, non ???



je comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi Mini a fait subir toutes ces gentilles choses à mon corps ensuite, le chocolat, c'est bon pour la libido !!!         :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Si ma mémoire est bonne, malgré mon grand âge, c'était le cas l'an dernier aussi non ?
> 
> mais tu étais sérieux à l'AES, non ???



Je suis toujours sobre et sérieux.   
Je ne bois d'ailleurs plus que de la grenadine.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

un p'tit saut à Liége debut décembre, quelle bonne idée :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Août 2004)

*WE du ? & ? /?/2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf, je maintiens...
- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- Pitchoune (si je peux prendre congé qq jours de congé au boulot)
- Le Squal (si Pitchoune peut prendre qq jours de congé au boulot  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2004)

*WE du ? & ? /?/2004 **  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf, je maintiens...
- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- Pitchoune (si je peux prendre congé qq jours de congé au boulot)
- Le Squal (si Pitchoune peut prendre qq jours de congé au boulot  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

*WE du ? & ? /?/2004 [/COLOR]  au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège ou presque !... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
-macinside

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- golf, je maintiens...
- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- Pitchoune (si je peux prendre congé qq jours de congé au boulot)
- Le Squal (si Pitchoune peut prendre qq jours de congé au boulot  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





webo fait le bob


----------



## casimir (7 Août 2004)

moi je serai en tourné a bruxelle


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Tournée des cafés? 

:love:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Un détail pour être complet, la date !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un détail pour être complet, la date !



Rien n'est fixé, mais la date des 4 et 5 décembre (proche de la Saint-Nicolas) avait été avancée.


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous!  

Afin de pouvoir prendre mes dispositions pour cette fameuse AES au pays de la bière, est-ce que je peux considérer qu'elle prendra place le week-end du 5 décembre?

Merci et à bientôt!

Bon week-end à tous!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Afin de pouvoir prendre mes dispositions pour cette fameuse AES au pays de la bière, est-ce que je peux considérer qu'elle prendra place le week-end du 5 décembre?
> 
> ...



Oui, on peut bloquer le w-e du 4 et 5 décembre.   
J'attendais confirmation de la date de la fête de l'hosto ou je bosse, c'est le vendredi 3 et comme je suis prioritaire pour avoir congé le lendemain...  (la priorité est donnée à ceux qui fêtent le plus  )

On pourra comme l'année passée ce donner RDV le samedi vers 16H00 dans un bar de Liège.
Pour le logement, comme les deux autres fois, ma mère vous accueillera dans sa modeste demeure.
Nous avons le temps pour les détails pratiques.
Les participants désirant venir en Belgique dès le vendredi voir plus tôt peuvent loger chez moi, Arlon est sur la route pour Liège quand on vient de Suisse.  Il y a de la place, une réseau airport,...   
Ca permettrais de partir vers Liège avec un minimum de voiture.   

Enfin, nous avons le temps d'aviser, bloquez la date.


----------



## @ybee (15 Août 2004)

Beaucoup de chances pour que je sois là 

(Je reviens des fêtes du 15 août, didju ça a encore bien (trop) bu  )


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2004)

Je devais aller en Outremeuse hier soir mais il a draché. ça s'est amélioré après mais je trouvais qu'il faisait un peu frisquet, du coup, je me suis contenté de la visite que j'y avais déjà effectué l'après-midi.


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- Pitchoune (si je peux prendre congé qq jours de congé au boulot)
- Le Squal (si Pitchoune peut prendre qq jours de congé au boulot  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






Bon, pour les Ile-de-Françiens, faut p't'être qu'on s'organisent pour l'auto-stop


----------



## @ybee (15 Août 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- WebOliver
- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- Pitchoune (si je peux prendre congé qq jours de congé au boulot)
- Le Squal (si Pitchoune peut prendre qq jours de congé au boulot  )
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- Pitchoune (si je peux prendre congé qq jours de congé au boulot)
- Le Squal (si Pitchoune peut prendre qq jours de congé au boulot  )
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2004)

Dites, les franciliens qui veulent venir en voiture, z'avez vraiment pas envie d'essayer le TGV (le Thalys)? Avec un billet de groupe, 2ème classe, acheté quelques jours avant le départ, ça ne devrait pas coûter si cher... Et ce serait tellement plus confortable et rapide que la voiture.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je devais aller en Outremeuse hier soir mais il a draché. ça s'est amélioré après mais je trouvais qu'il faisait un peu frisquet, du coup, je me suis contenté de la visite que j'y avais déjà effectué l'après-midi.


Bon, j'y retourne. Un copain vient de m'appeler. C'est reparti pour les bouquettes et le pêket à la framboise. Après les moules marinières préparées par le paternel à midi, je me demande ce que ça va donner.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je devais aller en Outremeuse hier soir mais il a draché. ça s'est amélioré après mais je trouvais qu'il faisait un peu frisquet, du coup, je me suis contenté de la visite que j'y avais déjà effectué l'après-midi.





			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'y retourne. Un copain vient de m'appeler. C'est reparti pour les bouquettes et le pêket à la framboise. Après les moules marinières préparées par le paternel à midi, je me demande ce que ça va donner.



C'est moi? Ou je suis pas certain d'avoir tout compris...  :casse: C'est quoi le rapport avec l'AES Liège?


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi? Ou je suis pas certain d'avoir tout compris...  :casse: C'est quoi le rapport avec l'AES Liège?


Faut voir le message posté par @ybee à la page précédente. C'est une petite parenthèse entre liégeois.


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les Ile-de-Françiens, faut p't'être qu'on s'organisent pour l'auto-stop





			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les franciliens qui veulent venir en voiture, z'avez vraiment pas envie d'essayer le TGV (le Thalys)? Avec un billet de groupe, 2ème classe, acheté quelques jours avant le départ, ça ne devrait pas coûter si cher... Et ce serait tellement plus confortable et rapide que la voiture.


Bah, pourquoi pas 
On a encore un peu de temps pour y réfléchir


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir le message posté par @ybee à la page précédente. C'est une petite parenthèse entre liégeois.



:casse: :casse: ok ok, javaipatoukompri...   :casse:


----------



## golf (27 Août 2004)

Bon, les liégeois, vous n'allez pas nous en faire un chocolat


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Août 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... * 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






Co-voiturage

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
golf : départ 3/12 en fin de journée (en principe sinon le 4 de bonne heure et de bonne humeur) ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, Erick, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

le co-voiturage, ça ne me gène pas, mais laisser conduire Mackie, ça me branche déjà moins. je préfère savoir golf volant, mais bon, pourquoi pas vivre dangereusement?  

Riggs


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> le co-voiturage, ça ne me gène pas, mais laisser conduire Mackie, ça me branche déjà moins. je préfère savoir mon père au volant (Golf), mais bon, pourquoi pas vivre dangereusement?
> 
> Riggs alias Minigolf




Eheh... Un nioubie...  Bienvenue sur MacGe...  

Heureux de t'avoir connu... et à bientôt à Liège.


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

Je peut venir moi  , c'est quoi; c'est ou ?   :casse:


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh... Un nioubie...  Bienvenue sur MacGe...
> 
> Heureux de t'avoir connu... et à bientôt à Liège.




Merci beaucoup pour la bienvenue, et à bientôt à Liège sans aucun doute et avec plaisir!


----------



## Lio70 (6 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je peut venir moi  , c'est quoi; c'est ou ?   :casse:


Yes! Suffit d'ajouter ton nom à la liste des participants. Welcome...


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

Désoler, et pas me tapper  :bebe:  :casse:  pourriez vous m'expliquer ce que vous organiser en fait,...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Désoler, et pas me tapper  :bebe:  :casse:  pourriez vous m'expliquer ce que vous organiser en fait,...



Ben en fait c'est simple, début décembre une trentaine de membres de macgé complètement bourrés vont venir dormir chez toi après avoir écumé tout liège


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait c'est simple, début décembre une trentaine de membres de macgé complètement bourrés vont venir dormir chez toi après avoir écumé tout liège



SM, t'as écrit "Dormir" ou "Vomir" ??


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait c'est simple, début décembre une trentaine de membres de macgé complètement bourrés vont venir dormir chez toi après avoir écumé tout liège



Heuuuuu    ca vas être compliquez la trentaine de personne bourrée,...  :sick:   
Donc c'est en faite si j'ai bien compris, c'est un rendez-vous qui se donne a Liège entre des gens de mac G


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu    ca vas être compliquez la trentaine de personne bourrée,...  :sick:
> Donc c'est en faite si j'ai bien compris, c'est un rendez-vous qui se donne a Liège entre des gens de mac G



Oui, t'as tout compris! Ça va être sympa, je me réjouis déjà! 

A bientôt!


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Désoler, et pas me tapper  :bebe:  :casse:  pourriez vous m'expliquer ce que vous organiser en fait,...


Ben, tu reprends le fil depuis le début 
Tu verras, tu comprendras vite


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

Ah, ben c'est une bonne idée ca, c'est à partir de tous âge ? Peut-on venir même si l'on connais personne? Qu'allez vous faire a liege ? Boire un verre ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben c'est une bonne idée ca, c'est à partir de tous âge ? Peut-on venir même si l'on connais personne? Qu'allez vous faire a liege ? Boire un verre ?



Mais... y aura plein de nioub à cette AES...   Va falloir amener des iPod en quantité pour le fameux supplice de l'iPod...  :love:


----------



## Apca (7 Septembre 2004)

j'hésite à venir


----------



## Lio70 (7 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais... y aura plein de nioub à cette AES...   Va falloir amener des iPod en quantité pour le fameux supplice de l'iPod...  :love:


Le père d'un ami est fabricant de peinture et accepte de produire des couleurs à la demande. L'Amok pourra donc, s'il le souhaite, introduire le supplice de l'iPod mini, raffinement ultime.


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait c'est simple, début décembre une trentaine de membres de macgé complètement bourrés vont venir dormir chez toi après avoir écumé tout liège


ya du boulot pour écumer tout liège...


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2004)

Mouai !
Ben on voit que tu ne connais pas les AESCistes


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouai !
> Ben on voit que tu ne connais pas les AESCistes


 C'est vrai !  Mais je sens que je vais leur faire Connaître liège  (Connaître avec un grand C, tu as remarqué!)


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2004)

Ah là, gamin, il y a assez de Liégeois dans la troupe pour mettre cette ville à feu et à bière


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

c'est quoi le plus près http://www.ryanair.com comme ville  de dublin ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le plus près http://www.ryanair.com comme ville  de dublin ?


A mon avis c'est l'aéroport de Liège : Bierzée (gaffe à l'ortho, je suis pas sûre) sinon y a Charleroi mais c déjà plus loins ça... faut voir si Ryanair atterrit près de Liège


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2004)

Apparemment, en Belgique, il n'y a que Bruxelles de desservi !...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

L'année passée ça donnait ceci,  et cela.   

Cette année, je réfléchi à changer un peu de formule. 
Après deux ans, il est temps.  
Ma mère est toujours prête a accueillir les participants pour la nuit.
Liège c'est bien mais bon pour les macs c'est toujours un peu limite (sauf si on peut les mettres à l'abri chez Anne ou Lio avant de sortir pour de bon.)
Le bar à Hombourg est à 500 mètre de chez ma mère, il est très très festif, c'est également une brasserie donc on pourrait faire la visite/dégustation l'après-midi. On arrive sur place et ensuite pas de trajet en voiture.
Pour le repas, ma maman à l'habitude de recevoir beaucoup de mes copains. 
Bref, ce ne serait plus à Liège mais à 40 km. (c'est déjà là qu'on rentrait dormir, avec organisation de BOB.)
C'est une proposition mais je vous assure que pour avoir eu à organiser plusieur enterrement de vie de garçon la-bas ça peut-être génial et surtout très "save".  
Au passage, c'est à +- 15 km de Maastricht et de Aachen (Aix la chapelle). C'est joli.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, en Belgique, il n'y a que Bruxelles de desservi !...


 Charleroi = Brussels South, mais ça fait effectivement un peu loins... :/

Je suis sûre qu'il y a moyen de trouver une solution


----------



## Lio70 (7 Septembre 2004)

En Belgique, Ryanair travaille avec l'aéroport de Charleroi/Gosselies (appelé "Bruxelles Sud" pour se rendre intéressant, ce qui fait rire tout le monde). Il ne faut évidemment pas confondre avec le véritable aéroport de la capitale, soit "Bruxelles National" (situé en périphérie à Zaventem). Quant à "Liege Airport", il est précisément situé à Bierset en périphérie liégeoise. Ces précisions s'imposent pour aider le touriste à ne pas louper son avion, ni parcourir inutilement des kilomètres "en croyant que"...

Il ne reste plus à notre cher Naas qu'à faire son choix


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2004)

Oki, vendu 

En attendant, je ne saurais qu'à la dernière minute si je pourrai venir...


----------



## Lio70 (7 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Liège c'est bien mais bon pour les macs c'est toujours un peu limite (sauf si on peut les mettres à l'abri chez Anne ou Lio avant de sortir pour de bon.)


Aucun problème.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oki, vendu
> 
> En attendant, je ne saurais qu'à la dernière minute si je pourrai venir...



Ok...  Tu sais que tu as une petite place dans la Webomobile...


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

Ok merci pour les infos :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok...  Tu sais que tu as une petite place dans la Webomobile...



Oui, tu fais bien de dire "petite", parce que LeSqual sera là aussi, et certainement à l'arrière


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu fais bien de dire "petite", parce que LeSqual sera là aussi, et certainement à l'arrière



Les enfants à l'arrière, quoi de plus normal...  :rateau: Tant qu'ils se chamaillent pas...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu fais bien de dire "petite", parce que LeSqual sera là aussi, et certainement à l'arrière


LeSqual c'est pas le machin rouge fluo sur les foto de l'AES mini ?


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual c'est pas le machin rouge fluo sur les foto de l'AES mini ?



Bingo! Il ressemblait plutôt à un écrevisse qu'à un requin!

Depuis, je lui ai appris ce qu'était la crème solaire. Mais bon, vu qu'il oublie souvent d'en mettre... c'est moi qui doit lui mettre de l'après-soleil le soir!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual c'est pas le machin rouge fluo sur les foto de l'AES mini ?



C'est lui.


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2004)

bon, j'ai poser mes jours pour 3/4/5 décembre


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai poser mes jours pour 3/4/5 décembre


Bonne nouvelle, minigolf sort plus tôt que prévu de ses cours le vendredi 


*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






*Co-voiturage* 

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
> golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


----------



## ficelle (8 Septembre 2004)

ça devient une habitude de faire ça systématiquement au moment des fêtes du poutet ! 

mais je ne peux pas être partout à la fois...

enfin, un de ces jours, je me déciderai à faire un tour en Belgique... aes, ou pas !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Je cherche une bon âme pour un covoiturage au départ de Paris pour cette AES, finances au plus bas oblige, mais j'ai trop envie de venir. :love:

Je suis propre, je fais dans ma caisse de voyage, prend peu de place et suis de bonne compagnie. J'peux même tenir un volant


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche une bon âme pour un covoiturage au départ de Paris pour cette AES, finances au plus bas oblige, mais j'ai trop envie de venir. :love:
> 
> Je suis propre, je fais dans ma caisse de voyage, prend peu de place et suis de bonne compagnie. J'peux même tenir un volant


Bon, t'es peut être propre mais fais pas la jeune fille et accepte ton handicap   
Mets tes lunettes 

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
> golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

oups 

Bon ben vendu si ca pose pas de soucis


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
> golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual c'est pas le machin rouge fluo sur les foto de l'AES mini ?



Et c'est lui ici aussi!


----------



## benjamin (23 Septembre 2004)

Il peut se passer des milliers de trucs d'ici là (notamment une engueulade avec alèm comme les années précédentes), mais je pense venir.
Le 4, depuis Paris (peux pas le 3 normalement). En train, si ça existe chez vous. Et ensuite...


----------



## Lio70 (23 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En train, si ça existe chez vous. Et ensuite...


  
4 déc. 2004 : Paris Nord 08h55 - Liège Guillemins 11h20 (par exemple)


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> 4 déc. 2004 : Paris Nord 08h55 - Liège Guillemins 11h20 (par exemple)



Oui mais non, ça c'est le machin rouge électrique qui fait tourner le lait des vaches  !!
Non, Benjamin parlait d'un train, la grosse cocotte chauffée au charbon... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non, ça c'est le machin rouge électrique qui fait tourner le lait des vaches  !!
> Non, Benjamin parlait d'un train, la grosse cocotte chauffée au charbon... :rateau:


 Faut évoluer Nato :love:

Mainant on a le Thalys  c génial je le prends quand je vais à Paris


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut évoluer Nato :love:
> 
> Mainant on a le Thalys  c génial je le prends quand je vais à Paris



Et à ton avis, il tourne tout seul le lait des vaches ?  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (26 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut évoluer Nato :love:
> 
> Mainant on a le Thalys  c génial je le prends quand je vais à Paris



Faudra venir me chercher. J'ai peur, tout seul, à la campagne :bebe:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faudra venir me chercher. J'ai peur, tout seul, à la campagne :bebe:


No prob. J'habite en ville, donc près de la gare. Je passe te prendre.


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faudra venir me chercher. J'ai peur, tout seul, à la campagne :bebe:



Avec une paire de caoutchouc pour la pluie et un sifflet (balise argos Gelbe ©®) si tu te perdais, tout devrait bien se passer...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> No prob. J'habite en ville, donc près de la gare. Je passe te prendre.


 On préparera un commité d'accueil


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On préparera un commité d'accueil



Oui avec des banderoles ou il sera noté:"nous attendons le petit Benjamin" ou "Bienvenu en Belgique Benjamin"


----------



## benjamin (26 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui avec des banderoles ou il sera noté:"nous attendons le petit Benjamin" ou "Bienvenu en Belgique Benjamin"



Faites gaffe, je suis sur le point de vraiment venir (départ 8h55 samedi, retour 15h41 dimanche, de tête).


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe, je suis sur le point de vraiment venir (départ 8h55 samedi, retour 15h41 dimanche, de tête).


Et ben, nous t'attendons...  Au fait, Paul, des nouvelles au sujet du programme de cette AES?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe, je suis sur le point de vraiment venir (départ 8h55 samedi, retour 15h41 dimanche, de tête).


 Puis y aura un verre de l'amitié de prévu, avec bières et autres délicatesses locales


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

On invite les Gilles de Binche pour lui faire une haie d'honneur sur le quai de la gare.


----------



## benjamin (26 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Puis y aura un verre de l'amitié de prévu, avec bières et autres délicatesses locales



'spece d'aguicheuse, va


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On invite les Gilles de Binche pour lui faire une haie d'honneur sur le quai de la gare.


 Narf!©   

Benjamin: mouah?  naaaaaaaaaaaaan! :sifffle:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe, je suis sur le point de vraiment venir (départ 8h55 samedi, retour 15h41 dimanche, de tête).


Bonne nouvelle.     :love:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, nous t'attendons...  Au fait, Paul, des nouvelles au sujet du programme de cette AES?


Cette année, nous allons garder à peu près la même formule que l'année passée.  
(on change l'année prochaine.  )
RDV dans l'après-midi (plus tôt avec certains) dans un bar sympa a déterminer. (celui choisi par Anne l'année passée était super mais tu peux en proposer un qui te plaît qui te semble adapté.)
Pour le souper, il faudra réserver dans un petit restaurant pas trop cher. (a voir suivant participants)
Ensuite sortie dans le carré ou autre lieu festif. 
Pour le logement, comme les autres année, ma mère accueil qui veut.
Je m'arrange pour avoir des conducteurs sobres +voitures pour nous ramener chez elle. 
Le dimanche, petit-déjeuner-diner chez ma mère + si on veut visite de la microbrasserie du village.

Cette année, certains désirent arriver dès le vendredi. 
Nous organiserons donc chez nous à Arlon, si il y a des amateurs, un souper + "pré-fiesta" 
Les participants peuvent loger sur place. 
Les Liégeois et autres Belges sont les bienvenus, évidement. 

Pour le vendredi, ça se fera si il y a des amateurs.  (il me semble que Golf + Macki + les Suisses  avaient parlé d'une arrivée le vendredi.)

Bien évidement, rien n'est figé, c'est des propositions.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) les Suisses  avaient parlé d'une arrivée le vendredi.



Yes... Faut que je règle quelques détails, mais ça devrait se faire.


----------



## iMax (26 Septembre 2004)

Rha, quand je lis ça, ça me donne vraiment envie de venir... 

Hélas, la fin de l'année est pour moi très chargée et j'espère que je pourrai trouver le temps... Je prendrais du boulot pour là bas si je peux  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rha, quand je lis ça, ça me donne vraiment envie de venir...
> 
> Hélas, la fin de l'année est pour moi très chargée et j'espère que je pourrai trouver le temps... Je prendrais du boulot pour là bas si je peux  :rose:



Mais change ta signature avant...


----------



## benjamin (26 Septembre 2004)

88ko, le gros lourd


----------



## iMax (26 Septembre 2004)

Tant que je reçois pas ma borne Aiport Express de Mackie, non


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

Faut qu'on cause avec Grug de quand on arrivera a l'AES  :love:


----------



## benjamin (26 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tant que je reçois pas ma borne Aiport Express de Mackie, non



Tu parries


----------



## iMax (26 Septembre 2004)

Non


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Cette année, certains désirent arriver dès le vendredi.
> Nous organiserons donc chez nous à Arlon, si il y a des amateurs, un souper + "pré-fiesta"
> Les participants peuvent loger sur place.
> ...



Oh wi :love:

Faire la fête tout le vik-ind...  :rateau:

Quelle bonne idée :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Yes... Faut que je règle quelques détails, mais ça devrait se faire.



Euh... je pense que c'est LeSqual et moi les détails, non? Faudra voir... je peux vraiment pas confirmer qu'on pourra se libérer pour le vendredi...   

On essaiera, mais, en tout cas pour moi, c'est une période de l'année assez chargée au boulot... re   

Mais de toutes façons on sera là le samedi, soyons positifs!  

A +!


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe, je suis sur le point de vraiment venir (départ 8h55 samedi, retour 15h41 dimanche, de tête).


Essaies un peu de ne pas venir 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le vendredi, ça se fera si il y a des amateurs.  (il me semble que Golf + Macki ...)


En ce qui me concerne, je confirme vendredi soir (on verra les détails un peu avant)...
Mackie, tu confirmes ?!
Pour Bass, peut être une modif !

Je vous rappelle que nos forums vBul sont munis d'un calendrier que j'ai déjà renseigné pour l'occasion


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Essaies un peu de ne pas venir  ...



Attention, Golf vous surveille    :love:


----------



## Bilbo (30 Septembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
> golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu confirmes ?!




un peu que je confirme


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- anntraxh
- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




maousse 

*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
> golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie] 




vraiment, vraiment, je viens de l'apprendre, et non je ne peux pas venir.... déçu, déçu ! Mais profitez-en, hein !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

En plus je serai déjà sur place pour l'AES maintenant que je remonte sur Liège :love:  génial :love:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2004)

J'avais proposé d'organiser un petit truc chez moi le vendredi soir (à Arlon).
Comme je l'avais déjà noté, le vendredi 3 décembre, c'est également la fête de l'hôpital ou nous bossons. Je ne contais pas y aller cette année mais cette année, je ne pourrais pas y échapper. Cette fête est également le moment de faire un bilan général sur l'hôpital, sur les projet futur, etc, etc,... Etant impliqué dans 2/3 trucs qui seront abordé, je me dois d'être présent. 

Voilà, je suis désolé de ce changement de programme, c'est à l'insu de mon plein gré. 

J'en ai déjà parlé à Golf, il ira chez Lio70 dès le vendredi.

Pour les amis Suisses, je n'avais pas encore de confirmation de votre venue le vendredi.

Pour le samedi, pas de changement. Lio70 va nous faire faire un petit tour de Liège en début d'après midi, ensuite nous rejoindrons un bar pour l'apéro et sortir le matos, ensuite un petit repas dans un lieu à déterminer et enfin sortie dans le carré après avoir mis le matos à l'abri.  
En fin de soirée, il y aura des conducteurs sobres + voitures pour nous ramener ceux qui logent chez ma mère. Golf dort chez Lio si j'ai bien compris.
Le dimanche matin + midi, on fera un petit repas chez ma mère + dégustation de bière dans la micro brasserie du village. Si le temps le permet et si nous sommes en forme, nous pourrons allez faire une ballade. 

Pour les amis Suisses, si vous venez dès le vendredi, on pourra s'organiser quand même.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amis Suisses, je n'avais pas encore de confirmation de votre venue le vendredi.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pour les amis Suisses, si vous venez dès le vendredi, on pourra s'organiser quand même.



Parfait... je vois que ça commence à s'organiser.   Alors, pour ton info, les amis suisses (WebO, Pitchoune et LeSqual)  vont arrriver le samedi en fin de matinée, vers midi en principe.

Voili, voilou.  Vivement le 4 décembre...


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parfait... je vois que ça commence à s'organiser.   Alors, pour ton info, les amis suisses (WebO, Pitchoune et LeSqual)  vont arrriver le samedi en fin de matinée, vers midi en principe.
> 
> Voili, voilou.  Vivement le 4 décembre...



C'est parfait. Comme de toute manière vous passez à côté d'arlon pour allez à Liège et pour repartir, le mieux, c'est que vous veniez chez nous le samedi en fin de matinée, on mangera un bout et nous prendrons la route vers Liège. Une voiture suffira probablement.


----------



## Lio70 (31 Octobre 2004)

Pour l'apéro, je propose le Pot Au Lait. C'est sympa, spacieux, on pourra sortir nos "-Books", bonne musique, bonne bière, déco originale et on ne risque pas de recevoir des bottes de Mort Subite sur nos claviers sauf si nous le faisons exprès! Le site du Pot au Lait.

Pour le soûper, il me semble que l'endroit idéal est "As Ouhès" place du Marché. J'y suis déjà allé quelques fois. Brasserie où nos visiteurs pourront goûter la bonne cuisine liégeoise. Plats entre 12-15 EUR ce qui est raisonnable; histoire de ne pas succomber au MacDo ou à la pizzeria sous prétexte que ce n'est pas cher, ni au grand resto luxueux où ce serait le coup de fusil. C'est spacieux et moins guindé qu'il n'y parait. Leur site web est ici. Pour un groupe de notre taille, il vaut mieux réserver, surtout le week-end, donc merci de confirmer votre participation via ce site assez rapidement.

Pour la sortie en soirée, je suppose que nous mettrons le cap sur le Carré. Mieux vaut donc ne rien proposer puisque nous aurons l'embarras du choix et que nous visiterons sans doute plusieurs endroits, la soirée ne faisant que commencer...


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2004)

Lio70, c'est parfait.


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2004)

Cela prend vraiment tournure 


nb : une ch'tite liste d'hôtels sur Liège !...


----------



## Lio70 (1 Novembre 2004)

Voici une courte sélection d'hôtels dans différentes catégories, ayant comme avantages une bonne réputation et une situation géographique intéressante pour notre AES.

En plein centre, deux hôtels du groupe Accor:
Le Mercure également présenté ici. Plus cher mais prix réduit intéressant si l'on réserve par internet.
L'IBIS Opéra également présenté ici.

Le Cygne d'Argent et son annexe Le Petit Cygne.

A 100 mètres de la gare (soit à 5-7 minutes du centre grâce à une floppée de lignes de bus), ces deux hôtels:
L'Univers (Comfort Inn).
Le Métropole.

Voici la liste des hôtels de Liège communiquée sur le site de la Ville de Liège. Mais les informations ne sont mises à jour qu'à l'initiative des hôteliers. Elles ne sont donc communiquées qu'à titre indicatif. Qui qu'il en soit, *ne pas* descendre dans un hôtel *en dehors* de la liste ci-dessous, la situation géographique des autres pouvant être un véritable piège:
Les Acteurs
Le Cygne d'Argent
Eurotel
Holiday Inn
IBIS Opéra
Mercure
Métropole
Les Nations
Le Petit Cygne
L'Univers


----------



## anntraxh (2 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




maousse 



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anntraxh ?  ...


----------



## Lio70 (2 Novembre 2004)

Au fait, poildep, t'es pas encore inscrit? Ah, ces valeureux liégeois... :mouais: 
Heu, tu vas pas nous en faire un chocolat


----------



## anntraxh (2 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, poildep, t'es pas encore inscrit? Ah, ces valeureux liégeois... :mouais:
> Heu, tu vas pas nous en faire un chocolat



Non, il n'y a certes pas de quoi.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, poildep, t'es pas encore inscrit? Ah, ces valeureux liégeois... :mouais:
> Heu, tu vas pas nous en faire un chocolat


    Qui a édité mon message et ajouté la ligne verte?


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...[/b]
> *Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​



euh, dans le sketch de coluche le belge viens en france car il a pas de lac en pente pour le ski nautique vers chez lui  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a édité mon message et ajouté la ligne verte?









- Tu sais, toi ?
- Non, mais ça m'a l'air d'être un rigolo ! ​


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

sinon, moi c'est "à confirmer"


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, dans le sketch de coluche le belge viens en france car il a pas de lac en pente pour le ski nautique vers chez lui  :mouais:


  Depuis ce temps là ils ont eu le temps d'en construire


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Ils en ont construit un grand ici qui a couté très cher mais c'est pas au point.


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est con, j'aurais bien essayé


----------



## Lio70 (2 Novembre 2004)

Vous floodez dans l'AES, là. Allez, ouste, au bar! 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> - Tu sais, toi ?
> - Non, mais ça m'a l'air d'être un rigolo ! ​


Je vois!


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

absolument pas, ce fil est extrêmement sérieux, il s'agit de se donner rendez vous au pays des lacs en pentes, et il y a contestation de la part de certains membres sur l'existence de lacs en pente dans ce pays (celui des lacs en pentes) ce qui est un problème, car pas de lacs en pente, pas de pays des lacs en pente, et ça va être le broll pour se trouver ?


(je parle même pas du choix des ski, rossignol ou la pie qui chante ? )




 si on me cherche, je suis au bar


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2004)

Je suis trop fatigué ce soir pour venir dans un mois. C'est dit.  
Le kart m'intéresse toujours, cependant.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il y a contestation de la part de certains membres sur l'existence de lacs en pente dans ce pays (celui des lacs en pentes) ce qui est un problème


Je ne vois pas pourquoi certains contestent. Je vous confirme que nous n'avons bel et bien que des lacs en pente.


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Novembre 2004)

Je me réjouis de voir ça!   :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a édité mon message et ajouté la ligne verte?


Qui veux tu que ce soit 
Moi, mon Lio préféré 



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> si on me cherche, je suis au bar





poildep, profite de la porte ouverte


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




maousse 



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 **
> Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...*
> *Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr
> 
> ...



Merci Maman Foguenne! :love:


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ?
> 
> -WebOliver
> -Pitchoune
> ...


13 couchages  :affraid: 
Maman Foguenne a prévu d'ouvrir une colonie de fous furieux, un élevage 
En plus, là, c'est un nid de suisse  :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (3 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui veux tu que ce soit
> Moi, mon Lio préféré


Ah, ces jeunes! Intenables dès qu'ils ont un G5. C'est bon pour une fois, mon gros loup.


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trop fatigué ce soir pour venir dans un mois. C'est dit.




ta intéret a venir


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Encore relativement peu d'inscrits...  La date approche, c'est dans moins d'un mois... Alors viendez zavec nous...  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

je suis hyper motivé


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Mackie, tu peux me confirmer ton heure de dispo pour le ve 3 ?!


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2004)

normalement je finit a 18H15 mais j'ai pas encore le planing de décembre


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> - Tu sais, toi ?
> - Non, mais ça m'a l'air d'être un rigolo ! ​


C'est golf ©® çà    :mouais: 
Si tu les utilises abusivement, je t'invite à visiter mon champ de fraise


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- iMax
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




maousse 



*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-
-


Mais encore


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le soûper, il me semble que l'endroit idéal est "As Ouhès" place du Marché.
> ...
> C'est spacieux et moins guindé qu'il n'y parait. Leur site web est ici. Pour un groupe de notre taille, il vaut mieux réserver, surtout le week-end, donc merci de confirmer votre *participation* via ce site assez rapidement.



- Lio70
- golf (2)
-
-


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Pour le souper le samedi soir...

- Lio70
- golf (2)
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour le souper le samedi soir...
> 
> - Lio70
> - golf (2)
> ...



et Mackie???   y vient pas au souper   

moi je viens... si je sui spas déja sous la table... parce que je compte bien agrandire ma collection de bière et déguster tout ce qui me tombera sous la main!


----------



## iMax (10 Novembre 2004)

Alors, en ce qui me concerne, je ne pourrai à mon grand regret pas venir... 

A moins qu'un double miracle n'arrive d'ici là: Je dois me libérer et trouver un moyen de transport


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, en ce qui me concerne, je ne pourrai à mon grand regret pas venir...
> 
> A moins qu'un double miracle n'arrive d'ici là: Je dois me libérer et trouver un moyen de transport



Webo mobile???????


----------



## Lio70 (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens... si je sui spas déja sous la table... parce que je compte bien agrandire ma collection de bière et déguster tout ce qui me tombera sous la main!


Garde tes forces pour la soirée  Tu profiteras ainsi convenablement du repas; ensuite en fonction du chemin que la nuit festive liégeoise t'inspirera, tu t'occuperas de compléter ta collection. 

A partir de samedi prochain, il restera 3 semaines avant l'AES. Demain, je contacterai le restaurateur pour savoir s'il me recommande de réserver assez vite. On n'est jamais trop prudent. En fonction de cela, je fixerai aussi une date de cloture pour l'inscription "resto".

Je propose que la "réunion des AESistes" commence samedi vers 15h; cela laissera le temps à Paul et nos amis helvètes d'arriver à l'aise. Une petite ballade dans le vieux Liège; ce sera l'aspect touristique de l'AES. Ensuite, direction Le Pot au Lait vers... 17h? 18h? Et le resto vers 20h.

Pour les amis arrivés de Lutèce la veille ou samedi matin, j'ai quelques activités prévues pour passer le temps: pèche à la truite morte dans l'étang boueux du Parc d'Avroy, lancer de cailloux dans les fenêtres de l'Hôtel de Ville, visite d'une maison de repos pour octogénaires déments (n'oubliez pas de porter votre chemise à carreaux et manches courtes, votre noeud papillon et vos petits shorts de flanelle grise, afin de faire bonne impression).


----------



## iMax (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Webo mobile???????



nan, faudrait que je parte vendredi soir et que je sois rentré dimanche soir


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

Pour le souper le samedi soir...

- Lio70
- golf (2)
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 


 :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

Pour le souper le samedi soir...

- Lio70
- golf (2)
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
- macinside


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

Pour le souper le samedi soir...

- Lio70
- golf (2)
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
- Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )

J'attend la réponse de Mini et Patrick, deux Macusers Luxembourgeois. ( enfin Espagnol et Portugais du Luxembourg. AES Européenne oblige    )


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes forces pour la soirée  Je propose que la "réunion des AESistes" commence samedi vers 15h; cela laissera le temps à Paul et nos amis helvètes d'arriver à l'aise. Une petite ballade dans le vieux Liège; ce sera l'aspect touristique de l'AES. Ensuite, direction Le Pot au Lait vers... 17h? 18h? Et le resto vers 20h.



17H00 pour le Pot au lait, qu'on soit relax.  

Pour le reste.  

Pour le dimanche:

-Petit déjeuner pour ceux qui se lèvent assez tôt. 
-Visite de la microbrasserie de village + dégustation.
-Déjeuner chez ma mère, (diner pour les belges  ) nous aviserons pour le menu. (suivant le nombres.) Ce sera simple mais sympa. 
-Ballade à pied dans un bois pour digérer avec passage au Pays-Bas. 

*Pour les liégeois et ceux qui logent à Liège, Hombourg est à +- 30 minutes de Liège.
Si certains ne peuvent venir le samedi, ils sont les bienvenus le dimanche. * 

Voili voilà, j'attend vos remarques, commentaires, suggestions,...  
La maison de ma maman est un peu en chantier, elle vient de changer ses fenêtres, mais bon, ça ne gène pas, vous êtes les bienvenus.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 17H00 pour le Pot au lait, qu'on soit relax.
> 
> Pour le reste.
> 
> ...



rien à dire... ça à l'air parfait!!!   

mais je me dis juste que la balade dans la forêt jusqu'aux pays bas... ça va prendre un sacré moment!!!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire... ça à l'air parfait!!!
> 
> mais je me dis juste que la balade dans la forêt jusqu'aux pays bas... ça va prendre un sacré moment!!!



Rien à ajouter...    C'est effectivement parfait... :love: 

Mais, non... Les Pays-Bas c'est tout près... sort ta carte de géo...


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rien à ajouter...    C'est effectivement parfait... :love:
> 
> Mais, non... Les Pays-Bas c'est tout près... sort ta carte de géo...



chui nul en géo... :rose: 

bon... alors ok pour les pays-Bas!!!   

(chui tjs pour eux à la coupe du monde de foot!!! aime bien le orange...)

 

tiens... ben je vais aller manger une mandarine...

et bonne nuit aussi !!!

et vive .....

 :casse:  :bebe:  :hosto: 

voilà bonne nuit  :love: 

 :love: 

à demain toutes et tous! 

 :love: 



bon... dodo  :rateau: 

A+  :love: 

 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire... ça à l'air parfait!!!
> 
> mais je me dis juste que la balade dans la forêt jusqu'aux pays bas... ça va prendre un sacré moment!!!



Ma mère habite à +- 17 km de Maastricht (Pays-Bas) et à 15 Km de Aix-la-Chapelle (Aachen Allemagne)  
La frontière Hollandais est à +- 5 km par les bois.


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2004)

Va être temps qu'on sorte LeSqual de son aquarium [canton] 
Faut lui aérer les nageoires à ce petit poison rouge 

Impec Paul


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Va être temps qu'on sorte LeSqual de son aquarium [canton]
> Faut lui aérer les nageoires à ce petit poison rouge
> 
> Impec Paul



Maintenant que j'ai les idées un peu plus claires et que je me relis.... :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Ben voilà ce que c'est de mélanger De l'Eggenberg avec une trappiste (triple), une Bavaria (5dl), une lager (suisse 5dl) et je sais plus quoi ....   :casse:


----------



## Lio70 (12 Novembre 2004)

J'ai réservé la table aujourd'hui pour le samedi 4 décembre à 20h. Il faudra informer le restaurateur du nombre définitif de participants 10 jours à l'avance. A ce stade, nous avons avec certitude:

- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
- Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Chuis désolé c'est encore un peu tôt pour moi pour pouvoir confirmer. :rose:   Bon, en tout cas je serai au Pot au Lait, ça c'est sûr.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Chuis désolé c'est encore un peu tôt pour moi pour pouvoir confirmer. :rose:   Bon, en tout cas je serai au Pot au Lait, ça c'est sûr.



Ouah... je vais voir Poildep en vrai... :love: :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous pour l'rganisation :love: Je me réjouis déjà d'y être!  

Bonne soirée!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour l'rganisation :love: Je me réjouis déjà d'y être!
> 
> Bonne soirée!



moi aussi!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-
-


*Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *


----------



## Lio70 (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Chuis désolé c'est encore un peu tôt pour moi pour pouvoir confirmer. :rose:


Nous ne sommes que le 12 novembre donc rien ne presse. Pas de panique! 


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouah... je vais voir Poildep en vrai... :love: :love:


J'espère qu'on pourra le toucher, pour voir en quoi il est fait.


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'on pourra le toucher, pour voir en quoi il est fait.


Ah ah ! C'est un piège ! Je suis fait en amiante !


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *



Ouais, Chag, tu te décides?!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Novembre 2004)

Mais non, mais non   

faut que je m'arrange voir si je pourrai venir tjrs en tt cas... :/ :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ! C'est un piège ! Je suis fait en amiante !



un cartoon en amiante.....  

voyons... on a jamais vu ça....  :hein:    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Clige (14 Novembre 2004)

Et sinon, meme les perfect newbies dans mon genre sont invités?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Clige a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, meme les perfect newbies dans mon genre sont invités?



Tu es le bienvenu.


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2004)

Clige a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, meme les perfect newbies dans mon genre sont invités?


Si tu viens au resto avec nous, n'oublies pas d'ajouter ton nom à la liste pour la réservation.

A part ça tu devras aussi t'acquitter d'un droit d'inscription de 5000 EUR, moitié à verser sur mon compte, l'autre moitié sur celui de Foguenne, que nous reverserons ensuite intégralement à des organismes de recherche médicale.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Clige a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, meme les perfect newbies dans mon genre sont invités?



Ouiiii... :love: You're welcome! 





			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> A part ça tu devras aussi t'acquitter d'un droit d'inscription de 5000 EUR, moitié à verser sur mon compte, l'autre moitié sur celui de Foguenne, que nous reverserons ensuite intégralement à des organismes de recherche médicale.



Cela va de soi.


----------



## Clige (14 Novembre 2004)

Ca vous dérange si je vous laisse en dote ma soeur? 

 Au fait c quoi cette histoire de baptemes de iPod?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Clige a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous dérange si je vous laisse en dote ma soeur?



On va en discuter...  mais c'est gérable... 



			
				Clige a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c quoi cette histoire de baptemes de iPod?



Tu verras...   Surprise...


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2004)

WebO accepte les paiements en nature


----------



## Clige (14 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va en discuter...  mais c'est gérable...


  Ok ok alors voici ma soeur => http://photosonline.canalcast.com/RepBR/17311_1.jpg (Mmmmicheline)



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras...   Surprise...


  C slaaaaaaaa oui, pas touche a mon popod!

  Au fait, yaura t il d'autres newbies que moi, si je viens?
  (Ta gueule Clige avec tes qsts idiotes lol)


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> WebO accepte les paiements en nature



C'est malin...  Disons qu'avec toi j'ai pas eu le choix... 

Bon, on est pas au Bar...   



			
				Clige a dit:
			
		

> Ok ok alors voici ma soeur => http://photosonline.canalcast.com/RepBR/17311_1.jpg (Mmmmicheline)



Parfait, on la présentera à Mackie. :love:



			
				Clige a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, yaura t il d'autres newbies que moi, si je viens?



Oui... j'en embarque deux dans mon coffre depuis la Suisse.


----------



## Clige (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon allez je vais me tater! (Mmmmmmmm c bon de se tater)
 Ptetre bien que oui ptetre bien que non? 

 I'll be BACK  !!!


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2004)

Clige a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c quoi cette histoire de baptemes de iPod?


Tiens, j'y pense soudainement. Organiser une AES au Jardin des Supplices.


----------



## tomtom (15 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-
-


*Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> - tomtomtomtomtomtom



Chouette!    
Le groupe s'agrandit encore!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Chouette!
> Le groupe s'agrandit encore!



Parfait...  on aura au moins un admin...  

En principe, Schralldam  devrait aussi être de la partie. A confirmer.


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Je ne suis vraiment pas sur de venir moi, plus ca approche et plus j'ai de boulot et pas une thune


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis vraiment pas sur de venir moi, plus ca approche et plus j'ai de boulot et pas une thune



Aucune excuse valable dans tout ce que tu viens de dire....   

trouve mieux...


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

heu.......... "J'te pisse au cul et j'fais c'que je veux" c'est mieux ????


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> heu.......... "J'te pisse au cul et j'fais c'que je veux" c'est mieux ????



Ben voyons....   

Je suis un nioubs donc il fallait si attendre  :mouais: 

Mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien   

Désolé les AESsistes de Belgique....   J'ai fais ce que j'ai pu pour le retenir....   

Mais je m'arrête là avant de me prendre une grosse baffe...


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Nan sans dec' ca me fait bien chier me too, mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas si je viens ou pas, peut pas dire mieux 

Et faut qu'on cause avec grug justement


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> heu.......... "J'te pisse au cul et j'fais c'que je veux" c'est mieux ????



Je peux t'aider?  J'ai ce qu'il faut... en image...   Bon, je sors avant que Golf me tape sur les doigts...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Aucune excuse valable dans tout ce que tu viens de dire....
> 
> trouve mieux...


 Ca rigole pas, chez moi non plus ca s'arrange pas trop pour le moment :rateau:


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

Lio et Paul, dans le programme, pouvez vous rajouter Distribution de baffes pour dimanche matin


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Lio et Paul, dans le programme, pouvez vous rajouter Distribution de baffes pour dimanche matin



Euh... finalement, j'sais pas si je peux venir :rateau: Pas trop envie de me prendre des baffes moi... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Euh... finalement, j'sais pas si je peux venir :rateau: Pas trop envie de me prendre des baffes moi... :hein:



Je crois avoir compris que Golf ne parlait pas de toi...    

 
 
 


 :rateau: 

  :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus ca approche et plus j'ai de boulot et pas une thune


C'est pas normal ça :mouais: tu te fais exploiter mon Bass. 




_Sans déc', j'espère te voir._


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

y a des baby sitter pas cher à lièges? parce que je viendrais bien, mais j'ai ma fille ce week end là...


----------



## Lio70 (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> y a des baby sitter pas cher à lièges? parce que je viendrais bien, mais j'ai ma fille ce week end là...


Je ne connais personne qui babysitte mais certains amis sont parents donc ils ont certainement dû passer par là un jour ou l'autre. Je vais me renseigner et voir si on peut me/te recommander quelqu'un.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Lio et Paul, dans le programme, pouvez vous rajouter Distribution de baffes pour dimanche matin


Je prévoirai même pire, histoire de vous montrer l'intérêt des Liégeois pour les techniques médiévales chères à leur cité millénaire. :hosto:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai que dans le carré c'est parfois un peu médiéval.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que dans le carré c'est parfois un peu médiéval.


Niark!


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi je *voudrais venir*






 Mais je sais pas comment et où rester sur place. (Je serai à Lille a priori à cette époque et je n'aurai toujours pas de voiture).

Et puis dans cette liste je vois des belges qui manquent si vous me permettez l'expression.


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 
- poildep

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-
-


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je *voudrais venir*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a un TGV Lille-Liège  et je me trompe peut-être mais je crois qu'il reste de la place chez maman Foguenne...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je prévoirai même pire, histoire de vous montrer l'intérêt des Liégeois pour les techniques médiévales chères à leur cité millénaire. :hosto:


 Pour qui et quoi???


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour qui et quoi???



on peu m'expliquer de quoi il parle ?  :mouais:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Novembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas encore sûr, mais normalement je devrais en être également !


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> ...mais normalement je devrais en être également !


Hip, le Schrallounet


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je *voudrais venir*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y aura bien place sur un lit de camp chez ma mère. Prenez votre sac de couchage. 

Pour ceux qui dorment chez ma mère, merci de vous rajoutez dans la liste, que l'on sache s'organiser.


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan sans dec' ca me fait bien chier me too, mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas si je viens ou pas, peut pas dire mieux
> 
> Et faut qu'on cause avec grug justement


 sors, commence à te battre, j'arrives


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura bien place sur un lit de camp chez ma mère. Prenez votre sac de couchage.
> 
> Pour ceux qui dorment chez ma mère, merci de vous rajoutez dans la liste, que l'on sache s'organiser.


 ok, je ne retrouve pas la liste, donc inscrit moi (Grug) ainsi que Bassou (j'en fais mon affaire   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, je ne retrouve pas la liste, donc inscrit moi (Grug) ainsi que Bassou (j'en fais mon affaire   )


Fouchtra! (c'est bien comme interjection "fouchtra", non?  ) y 'aura vraiment tout le monde.
Merde, faut que je me débrouille pour venir...
Je vais trouver une solution pour ma fille


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Elle est là....

Je te laisse faire...    
(c tout en bas dodo chez maman Foguenne)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-
-


*Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Elle est là....
> 
> Je te laisse faire...
> (c tout en bas dodo chez maman Foguenne)


Ben quoi ? Chuis pus dans la liste ?  Tu veux pas de moi ?


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 
- poildep

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-Grug
-Bassou
-


*Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Mise à jour de la liste... on perd du monde en route là... 


*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 
- poildep

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo
- Schralldam
- Clidge ?

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_ 

- fabienr

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-Grug
-Bassou
-


*Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo
- Clidge ?


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-Grug
-Bassou
-
-


*Bon, Chagregel, Bilbo, @ybee... y avait aussi Apca... et les autres? Vous viendez?  Alèm (?). *[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? Chuis pus dans la liste ?  Tu veux pas de moi ?



oups... j'ai dû prendre l'avant dernière...  :rose:   

désolé...

Bien sûr que on te veux!!!! un cartoon en amiante... ça se croise pas tous les jours!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Fabien... t'as pas pris la bonne.... il manque poildep...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Fabien... t'as pas pris la bonne.... il manque poildep...



j'ai mis à jour, mais ça va trop vite!! 

Ca y'est j'ai réédité et corrigé


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? Chuis pus dans la liste ?  Tu veux pas de moi ?





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis à jour, mais ça va trop vite!!
> Ca y'est j'ai réédité et corrigé


C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne veux pas de flood et vous demande de pas trop délirer pendant la phase de préparation


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 
- poildep
- anntraxh

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo
- Clidge ?


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]

Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-Grug
-Bassou
-
-

oui mais non ... 
si y a poildep  :love: , tomtom  :love:  :love: , et puis tous les autres ...  :love:  :love:  :love: , je viens prendre un pot avec vous, mais je serai pas au resto ! 

à bientôt !


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Lio70
- Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- macinside
- golf (option 3 au soir)
- WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Bassou
- Grug (1 & 2  )
- tomtomtomtomtomtom 
- poildep
- anntraxh


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
- Bilbo
- Clidge ?


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- maousse 
- iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
- golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

-WebOliver
-Pitchoune
-LeSqual
-Grug
-Bassou
-
-


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

- Lio70
- golf (2)
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
- Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

Paul et Lionel, vous pouvez redonner les heures et lieux de ralliement


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

Voilà,



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que la "réunion des AESistes" commence samedi vers 15h; cela laissera le temps à Paul et nos amis helvètes d'arriver à l'aise. Une petite ballade dans le vieux Liège; ce sera l'aspect touristique de l'AES. Ensuite, direction Le Pot au Lait vers... 17h? 18h? Et le resto vers 20h.
> 
> Pour les amis arrivés de Lutèce la veille ou samedi matin, j'ai quelques activités prévues pour passer le temps: pèche à la truite morte dans l'étang boueux du Parc d'Avroy, lancer de cailloux dans les fenêtres de l'Hôtel de Ville, visite d'une maison de repos pour octogénaires déments (n'oubliez pas de porter votre chemise à carreaux et manches courtes, votre noeud papillon et vos petits shorts de flanelle grise, afin de faire bonne impression).





			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'apéro, je propose le Pot Au Lait. C'est sympa, spacieux, on pourra sortir nos "-Books", bonne musique, bonne bière, déco originale et on ne risque pas de recevoir des bottes de Mort Subite sur nos claviers sauf si nous le faisons exprès! Le site du Pot au Lait.
> 
> Pour le soûper, il me semble que l'endroit idéal est "As Ouhès" place du Marché. J'y suis déjà allé quelques fois. Brasserie où nos visiteurs pourront goûter la bonne cuisine liégeoise. Plats entre 12-15 EUR ce qui est raisonnable; histoire de ne pas succomber au MacDo ou à la pizzeria sous prétexte que ce n'est pas cher, ni au grand resto luxueux où ce serait le coup de fusil. C'est spacieux et moins guindé qu'il n'y parait. Leur site web est ici. Pour un groupe de notre taille, il vaut mieux réserver, surtout le week-end, donc merci de confirmer votre participation via ce site assez rapidement.
> 
> Pour la sortie en soirée, je suppose que nous mettrons le cap sur le Carré. Mieux vaut donc ne rien proposer puisque nous aurons l'embarras du choix et que nous visiterons sans doute plusieurs endroits, la soirée ne faisant que commencer...



Je rajoute juste 17H00 au pot au lait. Pas envie de trop courir pour être à l'heure au restaut.


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - Lio70
  - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  - macinside
  - golf (option 3 au soir)
  - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Bassou
  - Grug (1 & 2  )
  - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
  - poildep
  - anntraxh


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
  - Bilbo
  - Clidge ?
  - Spyro (chiche)


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




  - maousse 
  - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
  - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
  golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

  -WebOliver
  -Pitchoune
  -LeSqual
  -Grug
  -Bassou
  -Spyro ?
  -


____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf (2)
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Spyro ?


----------



## Bilbo (18 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - Lio70
  - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  - macinside
  - golf (option 3 au soir)
  - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Bassou
  - Grug (1 & 2  )
  - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
  - poildep
  - anntraxh
  - Bilbo

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
  - Clidge ?
  - Spyro (chiche)


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




  - maousse 
  - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
  - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
  golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

  -WebOliver
  -Pitchoune
  -LeSqual
  -Grug
  -Bassou
  -Spyro ?
  -


____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf (2)
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Spyro ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi ca s'arrange peut-etre pour l'AES 

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (19 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - Lio70
  - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  - macinside
  - golf (option 3 au soir)
  - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Bassou
  - Grug (1 & 2  )
  - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
  - poildep
  - anntraxh
  - Bilbo

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
  - Clidge ?
  - Spyro (chiche)
  - [MGZ] Shralldam 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




  - maousse 
  - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
  - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
  golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

  -WebOliver
  -Pitchoune
  -LeSqual
  -Grug
  -Bassou
  -Spyro ?
  -


____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf (2)
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Spyro ?


----------



## Lio70 (20 Novembre 2004)

____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 
 Jeudi prochain (le 25 novembre), je confirmerai au restaurateur le nombre définitif de convives. Je remarque que certains se sont inscrits à l'AES mais pas encore au resto. Il est bien sûr possible que certains souhaitent participer à l'AES "apéro" mais pas au soûper. Si vous êtes sûr de venir au soûper, pensez donc à vérifier que votre nom soit également dans la liste sous rubrique "Pour le soûper (dîner) du samedi soir". 

De plus, lors de la clôture des inscriptions, les "peut-être/faut voir/à confirmer/points d'interrogation" équivaudront pour moi à "je ne viens pas". Vérifiez donc la manière dont votre nom est renseigné.

Merci de faire ça pour jeudi matin au plus tard!


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2004)

Voila c'est confirmé, je ne pas venir a Lièges 

Changement de serveur au taf donc je suis réquisitionné en cas de soucis et j'ai une grosse repetition avec mon groupe le dimanche

snif


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

oh nooon !


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2004)

Si, j'ai même songé a me suicider c'est pour dire 

Nan mais ca fait grave chier


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si, j'ai même songé a me suicider c'est pour dire
> 
> Nan mais ca fait grave chier



beueueueueuhhhhh tu m'avais promiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ____________________
> Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​
> Jeudi prochain (le 25 novembre), je confirmerai au restaurateur le nombre définitif de convives. Je remarque que certains se sont inscrits à l'AES mais pas encore au resto. Il est bien sûr possible que certains souhaitent participer à l'AES "apéro" mais pas au soûper. Si vous êtes sûr de venir au soûper, pensez donc à vérifier que votre nom soit également dans la liste sous rubrique "Pour le soûper (dîner) du samedi soir".
> 
> ...


 Bon, va falloir que je me  décide et que je m'arrange assez rapidement :rateau:

Je te tiens au courant...


----------



## tomtom (23 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - Lio70
  - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  - macinside
  - golf (option 3 au soir)
  - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Bassou
  - Grug (1 & 2  )
  - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
  - poildep
  - anntraxh
  - Bilbo

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
  - Clidge ?
  - Spyro (chiche)
  - [MGZ] Shralldam 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




  - maousse 
  - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
  - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
  golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Grug
  - Bassou
  - Spyro ?
  - tomtom :sleep:
  -


____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf (2)
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Spyro ?
  - tomtom (j'ai faim)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi, c'est confirmé : je serai présent à l'AES et aussi au dîner ! 

Par contre, il y a de fortes chances pour que je doive rentrer chez moi après (sur Tournai), donc s'il y a une after, ce sera sans moi, désolé...


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - Lio70
  - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  - macinside
  - golf (option 3 au soir)
  - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Bassou
  - Grug (1 & 2  )
  - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
  - poildep
  - anntraxh
  - Bilbo
  - Spyro

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
  - Clidge ?
  - [MGZ] Shralldam 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




  - maousse 
  - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
  - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
  golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Grug
  - Bassou
  - Spyro ?
  - tomtom :sleep:
  -


____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf (2)
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Spyro
  - tomtom (j'ai faim)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Novembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 ** 
Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








  - Lio70
  - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  - macinside
  - golf (option 3 au soir)
  - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Bassou
  - Grug (1 & 2  )
  - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
  - poildep
  - anntraxh
  - Bilbo
  - Spyro
  - Shralldam

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
  - Clidge ?

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
  -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




  - maousse 
  - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
  - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
  golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Grug
  - Bassou
  - Spyro ?
  - tomtom :sleep:
  -


____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf (2)
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
  - Spyro
  - tomtom (j'ai faim)
  - Shralldam (ma gourmandise me perdra)


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2004)

Et bien, nous allons être une joyeuse bande, ça promet.  

Mackie, ne sois pas trop naze le dimanche matin, ma soeur conte sur toi pour lui changer son alimentation bruyante sur son iMac G5.  (elle devrait la recevoir la semaine prochaine.  )
Je te payerais en bière.


----------



## Lio70 (25 Novembre 2004)

Je vous laisse encore quelques heures pour compléter définitivement la liste des convives (si vous êtes sûr de venir), puis je confirme en fin de journée auprès du resto:

____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf
  - minigolf
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne
  - Henri
  - Spyro
  - tomtom
  - Shralldam


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

____________________
  Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
  - golf
  - minigolf
  - WebOliver
  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  - macinside
  - Silvia
  - Foguenne
  - Anne
  - Henri
  - Spyro
  - tomtom
  - Shralldam
- Angie :love:


----------



## Piewhy (25 Novembre 2004)

Et bien, les amis!

Vous allez avoir du bon temps à liege!!!  le 5 décembre c'est ce qu'on apple (labsus )  le WARM UP de la saint nicolas des étudiants... ça va etre chaud chaud chaud.... si vous vous perdez dans le carré passez faire un petit tour à la "cour saint jean" pour voir en action la faculté (ma faculté) des sciences appliquées de l'unif de liege  

Bon amusement à vous


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Non merci en ce qui me concerne. Les guindailles étudiantes en tablar, très peu pour moi.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, les amis!
> 
> Vous allez avoir du bon temps à liege!!!  le 5 décembre c'est ce qu'on apple (labsus )  le WARM UP de la saint nicolas des étudiants... ça va etre chaud chaud chaud.... si vous vous perdez dans le carré passez faire un petit tour à la "cour saint jean" pour voir en action la faculté (ma faculté) des sciences appliquées de l'unif de liege
> 
> Bon amusement à vous



Tu viens nous faire un petit coucou?  Je sens que ça va être chaud... Je compte les jours.   :love:


----------



## Piewhy (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non merci en ce qui me concerne. Les guindailles étudiantes en tablar, très peu pour moi.


 Bho en tablar, en costard ou en calbar.... peu importe finalement tant qu'on s'amuse


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, je m'ajoute à tout. Je n'ai pris que le billet d'aller (arrivée Liège à 11h20). Pour le retour, ce sera de la débrouille  


*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 * 
*Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








   - Lio70
   - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   - macinside
   - golf (option 3 au soir)
   - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Bassou
   - Grug (1 & 2  )
   - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
   - poildep
   - anntraxh
   - Bilbo
   - Spyro
   - Shralldam
 - Benjamin

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





   - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
   - Clidge ?

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

   - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
   -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




   - maousse 
   - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
   - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
   golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug
   - Bassou
   - Spyro ?
   - tomtom :sleep:
   - Benjamin


____________________
   Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

   - Lio70
   - golf (2)
   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
   - macinside
   - Silvia
   - Foguenne
   - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Spyro
   - tomtom (j'ai faim)
   - Shralldam (ma gourmandise me perdra)
 - Benjamin


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

____________________
   Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

   - Lio70
   - golf (2)
   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
   - macinside
   - Silvia
   - Foguenne
   - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Spyro
   - tomtom (j'ai faim)
   - Shralldam (ma gourmandise me perdra)
   - Benjamin
   - poildep


----------



## Lio70 (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non merci en ce qui me concerne. Les guindailles étudiantes en tablar, très peu pour moi.


Pareil.


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je m'ajoute à tout. Je n'ai pris que le billet d'aller (arrivée Liège à 11h20). Pour le retour, ce sera de la débrouille


Bon, ben, comme prévu, Mackie voyagera, au retour, dans le coffre et te laisse, avec bon c½ur, sa place dans l'auto


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.


 c'est fou ce que ca donnes des idees  (air de rien) 

(aaaah, le bon vieux temps... [soupir] )


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, comme prévu, Mackie voyagera, au retour, dans le coffre et te laisse, avec bon c½ur, sa place dans l'auto




impossible  on mettra benjamin sur les barres de toit


----------



## sylko (25 Novembre 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, les amis!
> 
> Vous allez avoir du bon temps à liege!!! le 5 décembre c'est ce qu'on apple (labsus ) le WARM UP de la saint nicolas des étudiants... ça va etre chaud chaud chaud.... si vous vous perdez dans le carré passez faire un petit tour à la "cour saint jean" pour voir en action la faculté (ma faculté) des sciences appliquées de l'unif de liege
> 
> Bon amusement à vous


Ca commence le 4 décembre.


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, la Maison du Peket est toute proche du resto où on va manger.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est un chouette endroit en plus  :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est un chouette endroit en plus  :love:




un ch'ti framboise


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

[/color]*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 *[/color] 
*Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​

 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








   - Lio70
   - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   - macinside
   - golf (option 3 au soir)
   - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug (1 & 2  )
   - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
   - poildep
   - anntraxh
   - Bilbo
   - Spyro
   - Shralldam
 - Benjamin

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





   - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
   - Clidge ?

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

   - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
   -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




   - maousse 
   - iMax


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
   - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée ; il me reste 1 place, peut être 2  
   golf, minigolf, Mackie [pour ceux qui aime le risque, on tentera de faire conduire Mackie]


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug
   - Spyro ?
   - tomtom :sleep:
   - Benjamin


____________________
   Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

   - Lio70
   - golf (2)
   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
   - macinside
   - Silvia
   - Foguenne
   - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Spyro
   - tomtom (j'ai faim)
   - Shralldam (ma gourmandise me perdra)
   - Benjamin
   - poildep
   - Grug


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>


 on aura une tite pensee pour toi


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

m'en tappe de la pensée  j'voulais viendre


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>








- On te fera oublier tout çà 
- Woui, on va te faire perdre la tête  ​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> m'en tappe de la pensée  j'voulais viendre



J'en connais un qui va se porter malade au boulot pour venir festoyer gaiement zavec nous...   :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Et si je pouvais Webo.... je pb c'est que je suis d'astreinte, j'ai une inter' prevu samedi vers 14h, et peut etre une dans la soirée. Donc je peux pas me faire porter pâle


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible  on mettra benjamin sur les barres de toit


Vous tirerez çà à pile ou face


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous tirerez çà à pile ou face




mais non, c'est logique, il est dégarnie, donc il a un meilleurs profil aérodynamique


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est logique, il est dégarnie, donc il a un meilleurs profil aérodynamique


 Remarque, avec ta face de fouine, ça peut aussi le faire  (niveau CP)


----------



## sylko (25 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui va se porter malade au boulot pour venir festoyer gaiement zavec nous...  :love:


J'ai une solution pour toi...   







Je suis passé par là 
Et vu l'allumé à qui c'est destiné, j'ai trouvé celle là plus approprée 
golf


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, avec ta face de fouine, ça peut aussi le faire  (niveau CP)




fait gaffe, tonton golf va en prendre un pour taper sur l'autre


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une solution pour toi...


Naaaan pas les armes de destruction intestinale massive :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan pas les armes de destruction intestinale massive :affraid:



Surtout que pour Sylko et moi, Le Pierrier a une saveur toute particulière...    

PS: Salopiaud Sylko...


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Halte au feu  
On reprend calmement là 


*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 * 
*Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​

 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








   - Lio70
   - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   - macinside
   - golf (option 3 au soir)
   - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug (1 & 2  )
   - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
   - poildep
   - anntraxh
   - Bilbo
   - Spyro
   - Shralldam
 - Benjamin

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





   - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
   - Clidge ?

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

   - fabienr (si j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour garder ma fille... Ma femme peut-être :affraid:  )
   -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




   - maousse 
   - iMax
- Bassou le dépité


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
   - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée : golf, minigolf, Mackie + 1.


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug
   - Spyro ?
   - tomtom :sleep:
   - Benjamin


____________________
   Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

   - Lio70
   - golf (2)
   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
   - macinside
   - Silvia
   - Foguenne
   - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Spyro
   - tomtom (j'ai faim)
   - Shralldam (ma gourmandise me perdra)
   - Benjamin
   - poildep
   - Grug


----------



## LeSqual (25 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Halte au feu
> On reprend calmement là



 

C ou les fraises ?  :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C ou les fraises ?  :casse:  :rateau:


Bouges pas, je vais te faire un dessin, Maso 



Au fait Lio et Paul, vous avez eu assez de balises pour Liège ET Arlon


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Halte au feu  
On reprend calmement là 


*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 * 
*Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​

 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








   - Lio70
   - Modern Thing 





 et toah Alèmounet, tu viens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   - macinside
   - golf (option 3 au soir)
   - WebOliver (c'est sûr et certain  )
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug (1 & 2  )
   - tomtomtomtomtomtom 
   - poildep
   - anntraxh
   - Bilbo
   - Spyro
   - Shralldam
 - Benjamin

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





   - chagregel (A voir avec Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   - @ybee (À voir avec les festivités guindaillistiques de la St Nicolas des étudiants  )
   - Clidge ?

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

   -
   -

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




   - maousse 
   - iMax
- Bassou le dépité
 - fabienr (c'est la fête de l'école de ma fille et j'avais oublié... Je suis vert... )


*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_ 
   - golf : départ : 3/12 en fin de journée : golf, minigolf, Mackie + 1.


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug
   - Spyro ?
   - tomtom :sleep:
   - Benjamin


____________________
   Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

   - Lio70
   - golf (2)
   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Angie??? (je devrais pouvoir viendre sans probleme...) enfin, a confirmer 
   - macinside
   - Silvia
   - Foguenne
   - Anne  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Henri  ( qui était là l'année passée. )
   - Spyro
   - tomtom (j'ai faim)
   - Shralldam (ma gourmandise me perdra)
   - Benjamin
   - poildep
   - Grug


----------



## Lio70 (26 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, la réservation est confirmée pour samedi soir:​



- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug


----------



## benjamin (26 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, la réservation est confirmée pour samedi soir:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Faut prévoir un budget de combien ? Vous acceptez les sesterces ou les cartes de crédit Visa fonctionnent ?


----------



## Lio70 (26 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faut prévoir un budget de combien ? Vous acceptez les sesterces ou les cartes de crédit Visa fonctionnent ?


Les sesterces, c'est bon. Tu peux aussi échanger ton repas contre une vache ou des légumes. Ou demander à ce qu'on te prépare ta vache et tes légumes. 
Plus sérieusement, tu peux consulter la carte ici: http://www.as-ouhes.be .


----------



## LeSqual (26 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Les sesterces, c'est bon. Tu peux aussi échanger ton repas contre une vache ou des légumes. Ou demander à ce qu'on te prépare ta vache et tes légumes.
> Plus sérieusement, tu peux consulter la carte ici: http://www.as-ouhes.be .



ça a l'air bien bon tout ça!!!   

Je vais l'imprimer et y réfléchire durant le trajet...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air bien bon tout ça!!!
> 
> Je vais l'imprimer et y réfléchire durant le trajet...



Ouais, mais fléchis pas trop.  Ce week-end, dernier entraînement. J'espère que tu es fin prêt.


----------



## Dr.Slump (26 Novembre 2004)

Oh quelle crotte !! Le week end du 4 et 5 décembre quelle idée, yen a qui ont des exams !!!
Mais bon c est pas grave je passerais surement vu que j habite liege centre 

Pour le carré, ca se discute


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Novembre 2004)

Moi, j'hésite un peu pour le repas... Vous prendriez quoi entre ces deux plats :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais fléchis pas trop.  Ce week-end, dernier entraînement. J'espère que tu es fin prêt.



D K tlon!   A fond la forme!   

là je suis déja à un litre de bière!!!!  et c pas près de s'arrêter!!!! je vais te le former ce bide pour le week prochain!  :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Novembre 2004)

Afin d'organiser l'accueil des "touristes" arrivant *samedi*, merci de préciser le *moment* de la journée où vous arriverez et si vous venez en *voiture ou en train*. Je vous préparerai un plan d'accès aux lieus de l'AES dans le courant de ce week-end. Inscrivez votre nom ci-dessous:

*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)*


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

Afin d'organiser l'accueil des "touristes" arrivant *samedi*, merci de préciser le *moment* de la journée où vous arriverez et si vous venez en *voiture ou en train*. Je vous préparerai un plan d'accès aux lieus de l'AES dans le courant de ce week-end. Inscrivez votre nom ci-dessous:

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestion)


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
-


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestion)


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 
- poildep


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
-


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestin)


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 
- Spyro


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 
- poildep


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
-


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestin)


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 
- Spyro
- Web'O (pour nous, les 3 Suisses, encore à voir avec les Foguenne  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 
- poildep


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
-


----------



## Dr.Slump (27 Novembre 2004)

Je viendrais que au pot au lait pour voir un peu tout le monde, à 17H donc 

Préparez vous à boire de la bonne bière belge ^^

Lors de la visite, je parie que vous passerez tous au Cami Store place St-Lambert ^^







ps: J'ai que 15ans , j' èspère qu il y aura des gens de mon age, c est quoi la moyenne d age ?


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> ps: J'ai que 15ans , j' èspère qu il y aura des gens de mon age, c est quoi la moyenne d age ?



De 7 à 77 ans avec un écart-type de 15 ans 

T'es le bienvenu en tous cas! Quel que soit ton âge  

A la semaine prochaine! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestin)


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 
- Spyro
- Web'O (pour nous, les 3 Suisses, encore à voir avec les Foguenne  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 
- poildep


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
- Angie - par contre je risque d'etre en retard,je bosse jusque 8h du soir je pense samedi


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2004)

Mon train arrive à 14h20 finalement. Donc probablement du 15h, mais pas sûr. Le 17h est bien aussi


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Tu arrives bien à Liège 
Lio : on va chercher le petit à la gare ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

Vous allez y aller en fanfare ma parole    

lol


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez y aller en fanfare ma parole
> 
> lol



nous somme hyper motivé   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Non Mackix, tu ne chanteras pas :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives bien à Liège
> Lio : on va chercher le petit à la gare ?



Je propose une délégation et une haie d'honneur à la gare de Liège pour l'arrivée de Benjamin.


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

La garde suisse quoi 
N'oubliez pas vos uniformes


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La garde suisse quoi



Les Cent Suisses?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La garde suisse quoi
> N'oubliez pas vos uniformes



pourquoi ça ma toujours fait rire ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La garde suisse quoi
> N'oubliez pas vos uniformes


Eh oh Roberto nous a déjà fait le coup des mounties, faudrait voir à tempérer votre goût pour le déguisement sur ces forums !   
Une kaskette à la rigueur


----------



## LeSqual (28 Novembre 2004)

chouette!!!​va y avoir des fraises pour le dessert!!!!​
   :rateau:  ​
(C à quel heure le rdv?) :rose: ​
:rateau:  ​
bon.... je croyais que c'était un sujet sérieux ici... et que une semaine avant la date de consommation... fallait surveiller le frigo pour que la bouffe pourrisse pas? :mouais: 
C pas comme ça que on va trouver des modos! ​


----------



## Lio70 (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives bien à Liège
> Lio : on va chercher le petit à la gare ?


Folklore belge oblige, je propose qu'on l'accueille tous déguisés en Gilles de Binche (photo). Golf, tu t'imagines venir à l'AES comme ça?


----------



## anntraxh (28 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Folklore belge oblige, je propose qu'on l'accueille tous déguisés en Gilles de Binche (photo). Golf, tu t'imagines venir à l'AES comme ça?



bah, vu ton costume à toi, au naturel ...  (photo)


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je propose une délégation et une haie d'honneur à la gare de Liège pour l'arrivée de Benjamin.



Si on arrive à l'heure, je suis pour.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestin)


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite)* 
- Spyro
- Web'O (pour nous, les 3 Suisses, encore à voir avec les Foguenne  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne



*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h (café Le Pot au Lait)* 
- poildep
- Anne
- Henri


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
- Angie - par contre je risque d'etre en retard,je bosse jusque 8h du soir je pense samedi 



Bon, je suis rentré chez ma mère ce w-e et je l'ai prévenue de votre arrivée. 
Pour qu'aucun des participants qui logent chez ma mère ne reprennent la route en ayant trop bu, mes soeurs et mes beau-frères peuvent venir nous chercher et conduire les autos. 
Silvia conduira ma voiture, ma soeur ou un de mes beaufs peut conduire la voiture de Webo, si un autre participant qui loge chez ma mère vient en auto, il suffit de prévenir si il veut un pilote pour le retour. 
Si vous avez un sac de couchage, ce serait plus simple de le prendre. Si vous en avez pas, et bien on s'arrangera. 

Pour le dimanche midi, ma mère nous fera des spaghetti, On pourrait faire une ballade sympa (c'est boueux pour le moment donc prévoir godasse adéquate.) + visite et dégustation de la bière locale.

Je le répète, si certains ne peuvent pas venir le samedi, ils sont les bienvenu le dimanche. (Annthrax   )

Ma cousine Emilie vient seulement de me confirmer sa venue (elle était là l'année passée et est devenue Macuseuse depuis.  ), j'espère qu'il y a moyen de l'inscrire au souper. 

Sinon, n'oubliez pas votre bonne humeur.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis rentré chez ma mère ce w-e et je l'ai prévenue de votre arrivée.



Faut la ménager hein...  Mais bon, elle doit avoir l'habitude. :affraid:   



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'aucun des participants qui logent chez ma mère ne reprennent la route en ayant trop bu, mes soeurs et mes beau-frères peuvent venir nous chercher et conduire les autos.
> Silvia conduira ma voiture, ma soeur ou un de mes beaufs peut conduire la voiture de Webo, si un autre participant qui loge chez ma mère vient en auto, il suffit de prévenir si il veut un pilote pour le retour.
> Si vous avez un sac de couchage, ce serait plus simple de le prendre. Si vous en avez pas, et bien on s'arrangera.



Si c'est pas de l'organisation ça.  Faut que j'en prenne de la graine.   Pitchoune, ma frangine, qui est une fille sage qui ne boit pas (en principe)  aura le privilège de conduire la WebOmobile au cas où...   Quant au Squal...   :hosto: :modo:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le dimanche midi, ma mère nous fera des spaghetti, On pourrait faire une ballade sympa (c'est boueux pour le moment donc prévoir godasse adéquate.) + visite et dégustation de la bière locale.
> 
> Je le répète, si certains ne peuvent pas venir le samedi, ils sont les bienvenu le dimanche. (Annthrax   )



:love: 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ma cousine Emilie vient seulement de me confirmer sa venue (elle était là l'année passée et est devenue Macuseuse depuis.  ), j'espère qu'il y a moyen de l'inscrire au souper.



Tiens, c'est bien, ça... :love:    



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, n'oubliez pas votre bonne humeur.



 J'en prends trois valises.


----------



## Lio70 (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ma cousine Emilie vient seulement de me confirmer sa venue (elle était là l'année passée et est devenue Macuseuse depuis.  ), j'espère qu'il y a moyen de l'inscrire au souper.


C'est fait 
J'avais prévu 1 ou 2 places en plus pour inscription de dernière minute. Maintenant c'est vraiment complet.


----------



## Lio70 (29 Novembre 2004)

Le dimanche, je peux conduire 3 personnes à Hombourg dans ma voiture et les ramener à Liège en fin d'après-midi. Si ça intéresse certain(e)s...


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas de l'organisation ça.  Faut que j'en prenne de la graine.   Pitchoune, ma frangine, qui est une fille sage qui ne boit pas (en principe)  aura le privilège de conduire la WebOmobile au cas où...   Quant au Squal...   :hosto: :modo:



Ben voyons....  :mouais:  :hein: 

De 1) Si Pitchoune vient en Belgique... c'est premièrement pour apprendre à "Boire" correctement et j'ai entendu dire que quand elle s'y met... ça peut être joyeux!     (donc ne dis pas trop tot que elle pourra conduire.....)   :sick:  :affraid: 

De  2) ......

ben...

ya rien à dire.... 

Je crois que tu as vu juste en ce qui me concerne.....     :rose: 

 

PS: MERCI PAUL!!!  :love: 

Ton organisation et digne d'un vrai Suisse (il faudra que je vérifie 2-3 chose sur ton passport... tu dois avoir de la parenté chez nous... c'est pas possible autrement...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

...
*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)* 
- Angie - par contre je risque d'etre en retard,je bosse jusque 8h du soir je pense samedi 


Bon, ca s'arrange pour ce vik-ind  : apparemment, j'ai fini a 17h30 :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ca s'arrange pour ce vik-ind  : apparemment, j'ai fini a 17h30 :love:




chouette


----------



## Lio70 (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...
> *J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h (brasserie As Ouhès)*
> - Angie - par contre je risque d'etre en retard,je bosse jusque 8h du soir je pense samedi
> 
> ...


Ooooh, pfff zut alors


----------



## Lio70 (29 Novembre 2004)

Rien ne va plus. Les jeux sont faits...

 Voilà, la réservation est confirmée pour samedi soir:
​

- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chouette


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ooooh, pfff zut alors


 si tu insistes... :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>



comment ça (air peur) ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ça (air peur) ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>



Ahh t'a un réseaux Airport ben c'est cool


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons....  :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> De 1) Si Pitchoune vient en Belgique... c'est premièrement pour apprendre à "Boire" correctement et j'ai entendu dire que quand elle s'y met... ça peut être joyeux!     (donc ne dis pas trop tot que elle pourra conduire.....)   :sick:  :affraid:



Pour la voiture, on verra directement sur place. Mais c'est vrai que je suis pas une grande buveuse de bière  Par contre, un p'tit cocktail, j'dis pas non  

A samedi!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pour la voiture, on verra directement sur place. Mais c'est vrai que je suis pas une grande buveuse de bière  Par contre, un p'tit cocktail, j'dis pas non
> 
> A samedi!



Ok, je demanderais donc à une de mes soeurs de conduire la voiture de WebO.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je demanderais donc à une de mes soeurs de conduire la voiture de WebO.



Et moi je pourrai conduire une de tes soeurs?...    :casse:


Je connais la sortie.


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je pourrai conduire une de tes soeurs?...    :casse:


Oulà! Qu'est-ce que ce sera quand il aura bu...  :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Oulà! Qu'est-ce que ce sera quand il aura bu...  :rateau:


Je prends ce qu'il faut 
Et pour le retour, tout est prévu


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je pourrai conduire une de tes soeurs?...    :casse:



Ben voyons.....  :mouais:  :hein: 

Je sens que ça va rigoler si toi aussi tu t'y met!    :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (30 Novembre 2004)

Euh... Désolé d'être un gros boulay mais...


C'est rendez-vous où et à quelle heure, dites ? J'ignore encore si ma voiture sera réparée pour samedi, et je vais peut-être devoir prendre le train. Je suis déjà allé deux ou trois fois à Liège mais je ne connais pas du tout la ville, donc si vous avez des points de repère je suis preneur ! 

Sinon, on la fait à la McGyver : vous m'envoyez votre photo par email et je demande aux passants s'ils vous ont aperçu et dans quelle direction...  :rateau:  

Domo arigato gosaimasu !


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> C'est rendez-vous où et à quelle heure, dites ? J'ignore encore si ma voiture sera réparée pour samedi, et je vais peut-être devoir prendre le train. Je suis déjà allé deux ou trois fois à Liège mais je ne connais pas du tout la ville, donc si vous avez des points de repère je suis preneur !


-15h: RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché
-17h: RDV au Pot au Lait, rue Soeurs de Hasque
-20h: RDV aux Ouhès, place du Marché

OK, je vais finir ce soir ce plan que je vous avais promis le week-end, avec le chemin indiqué vers les différents lieux de l'AES, au départ de la gare et au départ de la sortie d'autoroute.


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, on la fait à la McGyver : vous m'envoyez votre photo par email et je demande aux passants s'ils vous ont aperçu et dans quelle direction...  :rateau:



COOL!!! J'aime bien cette solution!!!    :rateau: 

Mais tu ne dois pas oublier de prendre le couteau SUISSE!!! sinon... tu as pas beaucoup de chance que ça marche...


----------



## Dr.Slump (30 Novembre 2004)

Je serais là à 17H au Pot au Lait !!

Une bière banane pour le premier arrivé


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

mdr
Je serai toi, je ne jouerai pas à ce petit jeu car tu vas exploser ta CB


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> mdr
> Je serai toi, je ne jouerai pas à ce petit jeu car tu vas exploser ta CB




SOiF  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> SOiF  :rateau:  :rateau:



héhé, ça promet.


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

Après en avoir discuté avec Foguenne, je propose d'incorporer à notre ballade du samedi après-midi, soit à 15h, soit à 16h, la visite de l'archéoforum de Liège. Il s'agit de ruines gallo-romaines sous-terraines, transformées en un musée retraçant toute l'histoire de Liège. La visite dure juste une petite heure, et c'est l'occasion pour nos visiteurs de cerner brièvement l'histoire de notre cité millénaire...

L'entrée est payante. Pour en savoir plus: le site officiel 

Comprenant que cela puisse ne pas intéresser tout le monde, je propose de placer cette visite en début d'AES, soit à 15h. Mais une fois de plus, la réservation est souhaitée et je téléphonerai demain pour voir s'il est possible de de nous inscrire pour samedi prochain. Faites donc part de votre intérêt en répondant à ce message.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Après en avoir discuté avec Foguenne, je propose d'incorporer à notre ballade du samedi après-midi, soit à 15h, soit à 16h, la visite de l'archéoforum de Liège. Il s'agit de ruines gallo-romaines sous-terraines, transformées en un musée retraçant toute l'histoire de Liège. La visite dure juste une petite heure, et c'est l'occasion pour nos visiteurs de cerner brièvement l'histoire de notre cité millénaire...
> 
> L'entrée est payante. Pour en savoir plus: le site officiel
> 
> Comprenant que cela puisse ne pas intéresser tout le monde, je propose de placer cette visite en début d'AES, soit à 15h. Mais une fois de plus, la réservation est souhaitée et je téléphonerai demain pour voir s'il est possible de de nous inscrire pour samedi prochain. Faites donc part de votre intérêt en répondant à ce message.



Je suis partant.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partant.



Pareil.  Il faudra qu'on quitte Arlon vers 13H15-13H25 pour être sur d'être à l'heure.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.  Il faudra qu'on quitte Arlon vers 13H15-13H25 pour être sur d'être à l'heure.



On sera là vers midi je pense... Peut-être même un peu avant.  On s'appelle.   :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)




----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...un musée retraçant toute l'histoire de Liège. La visite dure juste une petite heure, et c'est l'occasion pour nos visiteurs de cerner brièvement l'histoire de notre cité millénaire...


Et le quartier chaud ?
Faut occuper Mackie pendant ce temps là 
Je le surveillerai


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>


On compatit, mon Bassou; ce n'est que partie remise!


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et le quartier chaud ?
> Faut occuper Mackie pendant ce temps là
> Je le surveillerai


OK, je noterai ça aussi sur le plan de Liège. 

Bon, à propos de ce plan, merci de me laisser jusqu'à demain. J'avais un peu de boulot ce soir...


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Halte au feu  
On reprend calmement là 


*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 * 
*Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​

 * Je viens, c'est sûr *






 [/b] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   - Lio70
   - Modern Thing  
 - macinside
   - golf 
- minigolf
   - WebOliver 
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug 
   - tomtom
   - poildep
   - anntraxh
   - Bilbo
   - Spyro
   - Shralldam
 - Benjamin


Qui loge chez maman Foguenne ? 

   - WebOliver
   - Pitchoune
   - LeSqual
   - Grug
   - Spyro ?
   - tomtom :sleep:
   - Benjamin


____________________
   Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​ 

  - Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x
- Bilbo


____________________
   Les Rendez-Vous...​ 

*Seront déjà là, harassés, fourbus par la migration  * 
- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x (passager clandestin)
- Bilbo


*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite) : RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché* 
- Spyro
- Web'O (pour nous, les 3 Suisses, encore à voir avec les Foguenne  )
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne


*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h : RDV au Pot au Lait, rue Soeurs de Hasque* 
- poildep
- Anne
- Henri


*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h : RDV aux Ouhès, place du Marché* 
- Angie 


____________________
  Soyez sympa, pour les erreurs et incertitudes de ces tableaux, n'intervenez pas directement, faites le moi savoir, je modifierai ​


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et le quartier chaud ?
> Faut occuper Mackie pendant ce temps là
> Je le surveillerai



En ce qui me concerne... si ya un quartier chaud... ça me dit bien      (Avec Pitchoune bien sûr... en tout bien tout honneure!!!  , ya pas de mal à se faire du bien...)  :rose: 

Mais si ya rien de tel qui est organisé.... Ben je suis également partant pour aller fouiner dans les souterrains   (et je pense que si Webo et moi y allons... tu peux rajouter Pitchoune également...)  

Chtite question?

Ya une possibilité de spéléo (libre, sans guide) ou recherche de minéraux dans le coin? (ou meme un musée de minéralogie???  enfin... un truc avec des cailloux jolis...   (vu que on va rester encore un peu après le week end... )


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ya une possibilité de spéléo (libre, sans guide) ou recherche de minéraux dans le coin? (ou meme un musée de minéralogie???  enfin... un truc avec des cailloux jolis...   (vu que on va rester encore un peu après le week end... )



Faut voir avec Angie ça.  The Caves Specialist...  Mais bon c'est plutôt en été.


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir avec Angie ça.  The Caves Specialist...  Mais bon c'est plutôt en été.



ça fait chi....   

La grotte-de-han (en changeant une lettre ça devient la cave à Mackie!!! grotte-de-Ban) ben la grotte elle est fermée!!!!      et l'autre du coin aussi.....

Je vais être obliger de trouver des coins à explorer tout seul comme un grand....

Angie???

tu as d'autres idées?

Et ya qqn qui s'y connait un peu en minéreaux du coins???

Merci  :love:


----------



## tomtom (1 Décembre 2004)

par là peut-être?


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> par là peut-être?



Je vois que ya des connaisseurs de cave... 

elles sont où les bouteilles...     

Merci pour l'info... mais c ouvert que le week end....   

D'autres idées?!?   :mouais:


----------



## tomtom (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ya des connaisseurs de cave...
> 
> elles sont où les bouteilles...
> 
> ...



a zut, désolé, j'avais pas vu :hein:

Ben, faut rester plus longtemps, jusqu'au week-end d'après


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

STOP FLOOD SVP​On a vraiment besoin de faire le point 
Merci


----------



## Lio70 (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour la visite de l'Archéoforum ( http://www.archeoforumdeliege.be ), je dois confirmer demain dans la matinée le nombre définitif de participants. Nous ferons ça à 15h et la visite dure 1h15. L'entrée coûte quelques EUR (voir leur site pour détails).

Golf va mettre à jour la liste des inscriptions aux différentes activités de l'AES pour ajouter un chapitre Archéoforum. Utilisez donc cette liste quand Golf l'aura mise à jour, pour vous inscrire.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

Finallement, je vous rejoindrai surement au Pot au Lait


----------



## Dr.Slump (1 Décembre 2004)

On voit vite les vrais liègeois habitués au Pot au Lait et les étudiants comme moi ... au carré


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Bon, vous êtes vraiment sûrs de ne pas vouloir venir à Pau tous ? 
Allez je vous trouve un bus ... 

Bon ok  :rose: on peut toujours rêver ! 

je "passais" par là pour vous souhaiter un agréable week-end  n'oubliez pas de trinquer pour moi :rose: , je ferai de même par ici ! 

Amusez-vous bien ...  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous êtes vraiment sûrs de ne pas vouloir venir à Pau tous ?
> Allez je vous trouve un bus ... Amusez-vous bien ... :love:


Pas cette foi-ci. Mais viens nous rejoindre, toi!
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pas cette foi-ci. Mais viens nous rejoindre, toi!
> Merci



Ben j'ai ce week-end très ...  :rose: chargé   

une autre fois


----------



## Lio70 (1 Décembre 2004)

*WE du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 *

*Au pays des lacs en pente (pour le ski nautique)...* 
*Ici : Liège et z'environs... *​
____________________
Seront déjà là, vendredi soir​- golf
- minigolf
- le mackie
- x 
- Bilbo


____________________
Les Rendez-Vous de samedi​
*J'arriverai le matin (préciser l'heure)* 
-

*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 15h (promenade/visite) : RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché* 
- Spyro
- Web'O
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne

*J'arriverai pour le rendez-vous de 17h : RDV au Pot au Lait, rue Soeurs de Hasque* 
- poildep
- Anne
- Henri
- Angie (option)

*J'arriverai pour le soûper de 20h : RDV aux Ouhès, place du Marché* 
- Angie


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual


----------



## Foguenne (1 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Emilie
- Tomtom


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Tomtom 
- Silvia


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Emilie
- Tomtom
- Spyro


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Tomtom 
- Silvia
- Spyro


----------



## Lio70 (1 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Emilie
- Tomtom
- Spyro


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- x
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Tomtom 
- Silvia
- Spyro
- Lio70


----------



## Lio70 (1 Décembre 2004)

Récapitulons les différentes étapes afin de n'entraîner aucune confusion​
*Samedi de 15h à 17h*​Partie touristique de l'ÆS pour ceux qui le souhaitent. Visite de l'archéoforum suivie d'une ballade à travers Liège. Rendez-vous au Perron, place du Marché, à 14h45. Une inscription est nécessaire et l'entrée est payante (quelques euros). Inscription clôturée jeudi 2 en fin de matinée. En cas de manque de places disponibles, cette activité sera annulée. Il se peut aussi qu'on fasse la promenade d'abord et l'archéoforum ensuite (donc à 16h), si c'est nécessaire pour trouver le nombre de places suffisant.

*Samedi de 17h à 20h*​ÆS détente, avec notre hardware, autour d'un verre au café Le Pot au Lait, rue Soeurs de Hasque. Rendez-vous sur place à partir de 17h.

*Samedi de 20h à X!*​Soûper [Dîner] d'ÆS à la brasserie-restaurant As Ouhès, place du Marché). L'inscription est clôturée; nous serons au nombre de 21. Ensuite, sortie à Liège.

*Dimanche à midi*​ÆS à la campagne spaghetti chez la Maman de Foguenne. Ensuite, longue promenade et détour par la brasserie du coin.


_Des détails peuvent encore vous être communiqués jeudi et vendredi. 
Je posterai aussi ce soir, bientôt, le plan d'accès aux activités prévues samedi._​


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Wouaaaa le programme!!!

On se croirait au club MED   et c à quel heure la pause?    

Ben en tant que Suisse... j'ai mon système organisationel à revoir... là je suis battu!   

Et pour Lundi? Moi je veux aller chercher des minéraux!!! ( je suis en contact avec le président du club de minéralogie Belge) qui qui viende avec moi?!?  :love: 

ok golf... je sors  :rose:


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Emilie
- Tomtom
- Spyro


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- X
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Tomtom 
- Silvia
- Spyro
- Lio70
- bilbo


----------



## Bilbo (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Wouaaaa le programme!!!
> 
> On se croirait au club MED   et c à quel heure la pause?


Attend, t'as pas tout vu. Ils ont loué un car avec un micro pour que Lio puisse faire son job de guide avec tout le confort requis et Golf a commandé une cuvée spéciale de bibine avec des étiquettes ÆS Liège 2004 "Collector". Sans compter les menus que chaque membre devra ramener à la maison pour faire tomber de jalousie ses voisins envieux, forcément envieux. 

OK Golf, je sors aussi.




			
				Modo_Vadrouilleur a dit:
			
		

> Manque pas d'air le violet
> Et même pas capable de respecter la charte graphique  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Attend, t'as pas tout vu. Ils ont loué un car avec un micro pour que Lio puisse faire son job de guide avec tout le confort requis et Golf a commandé une cuvée spéciale de bibine avec des étiquettes AES Liège 2004 "Collector". Sans compter les menus que chaque membre devra ramener à la maison pour faire tomber de jalousie ses voisins envieux, forcément envieux.
> 
> OK Golf, je sors aussi.



damandez-lui s'il y a aussi des tee-shirts pour m'en ramener un  :rateau: 

je te suis...




			
				Modo_Vadrouilleur a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Manquait plus que l'ancêtre
> Pour les T-shirts, on verra en 2005


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Wouaaaa le programme!!!
> 
> On se croirait au club MED   et c à quel heure la pause?
> 
> ...


  Attends, ça c'est ce qui est prévu. Ce n'est donc pas ce qui va être fait  
  Il va être temps de fonder les AES Canal Historique et laisser les impies à Eurodisney. Narf  

  Bon, à part ça, sérieusement, il faudra que je trouve une boutique sympa pour acheter gants et écharpe. Pas le temps à Paris.


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> et laisser les impies à Eurodisney. Narf



on te laisse a la garderie ?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Attends, ça c'est ce qui est prévu. Ce n'est donc pas ce qui va être fait
> Il va être temps de fonder les AES Canal Historique et laisser les impies à Eurodisney. Narf
> 
> Bon, à part ça, sérieusement, il faudra que je trouve une boutique sympa pour acheter gants et écharpe. Pas le temps à Paris.


Au lieu de radoter, vérifie donc que ton nom soit bien inscrit à chaque activité à laquelle tu désires participer, sinon nous ne mettrons pas de gants pour t'écharper. Il y a toutefois une possibilité pour que la visite de l'archéoforum tombe à l'eau; vous saurez tout en début d'après-midi.

Pour les fringues, l'Inno ou,  un peu plus fashion, Duck, voire dans une boutique plus classique (toutes catégories présentes - pas de lien web mais je t'indiquerai cela sur place).


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

Y fait combien froid chez vous???   

On a vraiment besoin de gants et écharpe?!?   

C'est pas le grand nord tout de même? 

:rateau: 

Y fait dans les 6 degrés today?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

Le site de la météo belge, belge...
Pour l'AES, habillez-vous chaudement.

Tenue de "campagne" pour la promenade à Hombourg dimanche car, selon Paul, il fait déjà un peu boueux dans la région. Moi, ce sera les bottes en caoutchouc vert et les grosses chaussettes norvégiennes.

Tenue un peu plus "ville" pour le resto samedi, svp.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


Pour le retour, Silvia ne buvant pas d'alcool, elle conduira ma voiture.
Ma mère ou une de mes soeurs + Beau-frère viendront avec une auto + un conducteur de la voiture restante. Donc, vous pourrez boire tant que vous voulez, si vous voulez.  

Grug et Spyro, vous venez à Liège en voiture? si oui, faut-il un conducteur pour votre voiture?
Si oui, ce n'est pas un problème.
Si non, il y a de la place dans les voitures prévues. 

Pour les lits, c'est ok, ma mère vous attend. (elle se réjouit de voir du monde  )
Si vous avez un sac de couchage, prenez le.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

*Visite de l'archéoforum - Dernières nouvelles*

Je vous confirme que notre groupe (14 personnes) est inscrit à la visite de 15h samedi prochain. Il est impératif que les visiteurs soient à l'heure (14h45) au rendez-vous devant le Perron.

Veuillez tenir compte de ceci:

- Il faut se pointer à l'entrée à 14h50.
- Nous aurons droit à un tarif de groupe (je crois que c'est 4 EUR/pers).
- A l'intérieur, il fait froid et humide.
- Les chaussures plates sont vivement recommandées.
- Les sacs et le matériel ne sont pas autorisés et il y a des consignes fermant à clef à l'entrée.
- Pour les sacs plus gros, on pourra les laisser derrière la caisse, qui est une pièce isolée du hall d'accès et la caissière est normalement là en permanence.
- A l'heure où je poste ce message, nous sommes les premiers à avoir réservé pour la visite de 15h donc il reste encore 11 places disponibles (les visites se font en groupe de 25 personnes maximum). Je laisse donc aux retardataires le soin de s'ajouter à la liste au plus tard jusque demain matin, mais sans garantie!


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Le site de la météo belge, belge...
> Pour l'AES, habillez-vous chaudement.
> 
> Tenue de "campagne" pour la promenade à Hombourg...


Et pour la fin de la ballade, côté Pays-Bas, faut il consulter la météo hollandaise ! T'as pas mis le site


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​

____________________
Samedi : visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 16h15 
RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché à 14h45​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Emilie
- Tomtom
- Spyro


____________________
Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...
20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Grug
- Emilie
- X
- Bilbo


____________________
Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Grug
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


____________________
Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Tomtom 
- Silvia
- Spyro
- Lio70
- bilbo


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> *Visite de l'archéoforum - Dernières nouvelles*
> 
> Je vous confirme que notre groupe (14 personnes) est inscrit à la visite de 15h samedi prochain. Il est impératif que les visiteurs soient à l'heure (14h45) au rendez-vous devant le Perron.
> 
> ...



Ca va être très très juste pour nous.   
Il est clair que je ne laisserais pas mon sac derrière un comptoirs.    
Au cas ou, je resterais avec les sacs d'Olivier et d'autres en dehors.  
(j'irais chercher des bouquins à la fnac en vous attendant. )


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être très très juste pour nous.
> Il est clair que je ne laisserais pas mon sac derrière un comptoirs.
> Au cas ou, je resterais avec les sacs d'Olivier et d'autres en dehors.
> (j'irais chercher des bouquins à la fnac en vous attendant. )



T'inquiètes, soyons optimiste, ça ira...      :love:


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

Chose promise, chose due. Voici un plan annoté de l'accès à l'AES (fichier PDF).


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, soyons optimiste, ça ira...      :love:



Oui, ça ira.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Décembre 2004)

Modification pour l'horaire de la visite de l'archéoforum, afin de permettre à tous d'arriver dans les temps. L'inscription de notre groupe a pu être déplacée sans problème à la visite de 16h.


Récapitulons les différentes étapes afin de n'entraîner aucune confusion​ 



*Samedi de 15h à 17h15*​Partie touristique de l'ÆS pour ceux qui le souhaitent. Ballade au centre de Liège suivie de la visite de l'archéoforum (l'entrée est payante - quelques euros) et l'inscription est clôturée. Rendez-vous au Perron, place du Marché, vers 15h00-15h15. 



*Samedi de 17h15 à 20h*​ÆS détente, avec notre hardware, autour d'un verre au café Le Pot au Lait, rue Soeurs de Hasque. Rendez-vous sur place vers 17h15-17h30.



*Samedi de 20h à X!*​Soûper [Dîner] d'ÆS à la brasserie-restaurant As Ouhès, place du Marché). L'inscription est clôturée; nous serons au nombre de 21. Ensuite, sortie à Liège. 

*Dimanche à midi*​ÆS à la campagne spaghetti chez la Maman de Foguenne. Ensuite, longue promenade et détour par la brasserie du coin. Ceux qui viendront de Liège seront là vers 11h00-11h15. 


_Des détails peuvent encore vous être communiqués vendredi soir._​_Surveillez donc ce fil..._​


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (3 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Modification pour l'horaire de la visite de l'archéoforum, afin de permettre à tous d'arriver dans les temps. L'inscription de notre groupe a pu être déplacée sans problème à la visite de 16h.



Cool... on aura pas besoin de pousser la Webomobile à 250km heure!!!   

A demain!


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>







 :love:    :love:​


----------



## playaman (3 Décembre 2004)

Une petite pensée pour vous participants de cette b.a.e.s .

Amusez vous bien et beaucoup !

Vivement l'année prochaine


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2004)

Bon, les détails semblent réglés, je vais essayer de ne pas rentré trop tard ni trop "entamé" de la fête de noël de l'hosto histoire d'être en forme demain.   (ça fait 4 ans que je promet d'être plus sage et de rentrer plus tôt à Silvia.  )

Bonne route à tous.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les détails semblent réglés, je vais essayer de ne pas rentré trop tard ni trop "entamé" de la fête de noël de l'hosto histoire d'être en forme demain.   (ça fait 4 ans que je promet d'être plus sage et de rentrer plus tôt à Silvia.  )
> 
> Bonne route à tous.



La valise est prête...  J'ai rien oublié?  

A demain... 

PS: Golf, j'avais bien un deuxième adaptateur pour mon 12"...  Il était sous une armoire.  Donc j'avais pas rêvé... :casse:


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Il était sous une armoire...


Ah, ben, t'as bien fait de fumer la moquette cet après midi


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2004)

Et pour finir une bien belle semaine de merdes : 
je ne pourrais malheureusement pas venir !

(ça me faiche, je me bouffe les rognons, mais c'est vraiment impossible)

      

eclatez vous bien !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir une bien belle semaine de merdes :
> je ne pourrais malheureusement pas venir !
> 
> (ça me faiche, je me bouffe les rognons, mais c'est vraiment impossible)
> ...



Trop tard, nous t'attendons...


----------



## iTof (3 Décembre 2004)

BONNE FIESTA à toutes et à tous 



​
n'abusez pas trop sur les visites, cela donne mal à la tête  
n'oubliez pas les raisons premières de cette AES


----------



## Lio70 (3 Décembre 2004)

Activités du week-end du 4 & 5 décembre 2004 à Liège ​ 


____________________​​Samedi : promenade suivie de la visite de l'Archéoforum - 15h à 17h15.​RDV devant le Perron, place du Marché vers 15h.​​​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- bilbo
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Emilie
- Tomtom
- Spyro


____________________​​Pour le souper [dîner] du samedi soir...​20h : Ouhès, place du Marché​​​- Lio70
- golf
- minigolf
- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Angie
- macinside
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- Anne 
- Henri 
- Spyro
- tomtom 
- Shralldam 
- Benjamin
- poildep
- Emilie
- X
- Bilbo


____________________​​Hébergement chez maman Foguenne​​​- WebOliver
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Spyro 
- tomtom
- Benjamin
- Foguenne
- Silvia


____________________​​Spaghetti party chez Maman Foguenne​​​- Foguenne
- golf
- minigolf
- macinside
- X
- WebO
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Tomtom 
- Silvia
- Spyro
- Lio70
- bilbo


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>




idem


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Attends, ça c'est ce qui est prévu. Ce n'est donc pas ce qui va être fait
> Il va être temps de fonder les AES Canal Historique et laisser les impies à Eurodisney. Narf



Une chose à la fois !!!!    :hein:      

Pour EuroDisney, il suffit de prévoir des AEBidule chez Machinchose, il habite à côté ! 

Sinon, ça a vraiment l'air sympa vos "AES" (sic) en Belgique mais pourquoi est-ce réservé aux vieux en fauteuils roulants (le vieux Aricosec est de la partie ?  :mouais: ). Dites, la prochaine, vous l'organisez au Pays de Giscard ou c'est que vous vouliez fêter dignement le Téléthon avec celle-là ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Une chose à la fois !!!!    :hein:
> 
> Pour EuroDisney, il suffit de prévoir des AEBidule chez Machinchose, il habite à côté !
> 
> Sinon, ça a vraiment l'air sympa vos "AES" (sic) en Belgique mais pourquoi est-ce réservé aux vieux en fauteuils roulants (le vieux Aricosec est de la partie ?  :mouais: ). Dites, la prochaine, vous l'organisez au Pays de Giscard ou c'est que vous vouliez fêter dignement le Téléthon avec celle-là ?



Tu viens nous faire coucou?  :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2004)

PS : le WiFi marche bien au Pascalou, merci pour lui !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Bienvenu sur MacG


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir une bien belle semaine de merdes :
> je ne pourrais malheureusement pas venir !
> 
> (ça me faiche, je me bouffe les rognons, mais c'est vraiment impossible)
> ...


Heu... ouais mais bon, quand même, faut pas déconner, y'a des limites, bon, enfin, quoi, j'veux dire, heu...






ça fait chier.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Décembre 2004)

Désolé Bassman et Grug !    Mais ce sera pour une prochaine fois... On boira un verre à votre santé.
Heu, Grug, très classe, ta signature. 

Je viens d'appeler Golf. Il est en route avec minigolf et Mackie, et tout se passe bien.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Décembre 2004)

Ah, au fait... (vous inquiétez pas, je viens !)

J'ai un peu oublié mon cours de japonais du samedi matin... J'en sors vers 13 heures... Le temps de me mettre en route, j'espère pouvoir rallier Tournai-Liège en 2h... Bref, si jamais je loupe le rendez-vous de 15h, y a-t-il un point de rencontre prévu après la visite (c'est à dire vers 17h15) ?

De toute façon, à demain !

P.S. : je ne vais pas pouvoir vous accompagner à la bière, je reprends le volant le soir même et rouler bourré, c'est pas une bonne idée...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (4 Décembre 2004)

L'andouille... J'avais pas vu que j'avais un mp... Désolé


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] y a-t-il un point de rencontre prévu après la visite (c'est à dire vers 17h15) ?[/QUOTE]

oui  



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Modification pour l'horaire de la visite de l'archéoforum, afin de permettre à tous d'arriver dans les temps. L'inscription de notre groupe a pu être déplacée sans problème à la visite de 16h.
> 
> 
> Récapitulons les différentes étapes afin de n'entraîner aucune confusion​
> ...



à d'main


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> L'andouille... J'avais pas vu que j'avais un mp... Désolé


 pas de quoi !


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

les premiers sont arrivé !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (4 Décembre 2004)

Mackie, bois ta Kriek et arrête de foutre ma borne Airport en l'air


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

floodons un peu en attendant le début officiel


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2004)

Faisez gaffes... Les Suisses arrivent. :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Si j'avais su, bande de nases©, j'ai passe ma soiree d'hier au Pot au Lait a boire de la Kriek avec des connaissances de Saint-Luc :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

On a le temps de vous voir arriver


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faisez gaffes... Les Suisses arrivent. :rateau:



ils ce sont pas perdu en route ?


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais su, bande de nases©, j'ai passe ma soiree d'hier au Pot au Lait a boire de la Kriek avec des connaissances de Saint-Luc :love:



     je savais pas moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi non plus :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non plus :rateau:



la journée sera longue


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Je travaille moi...    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Il parraitrait que tu baves Mackie (du moins on m'a dit  ) 
Pourquoi donc? :rateau: c'est la Kriek qui fait de l'effet?


----------



## benjamin (4 Décembre 2004)

Train dans une heure. J'ai voulu prendre les billets hier, mais les distributeurs étaient KO. On verra bien aujourd'hui.


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi donc? :rateau: c'est la Kriek qui fait de l'effet?



non, c'est autre chose  :love: (je vais en parlé a la lune tiens)


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Train dans une heure. J'ai voulu prendre les billets hier, mais les distributeurs étaient KO. On verra bien aujourd'hui.



tu est attendu   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille moi...    :rateau:



tu sera récompensé


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il parraitrait que tu baves Mackie (du moins on m'a dit  )
> Pourquoi donc? :rateau: c'est la Kriek qui fait de l'effet?



et pourquoi tu devrais faire gaffe a moi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi, je vais essayer d'être en forme, c'est mal bare.

La soirée d'hier était hot hot hot.


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je vais essayer d'être en forme, c'est mal bare.
> 
> La soirée d'hier était hot hot hot.



sylvia sait que tu fume ?  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi tu devrais faire gaffe a moi ?  :mouais:


 moi, j'dis ça comme ça mais elle devrait surtout faire gaffe à ce qu'elle boit.  <-- smiley moralisateur et expérimenté

 <-- smiley melomane

 <-- smiley sensuel  <-- smiley qui se marre comme un con


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sylvia sait que fume ?  :mouais:



Elle sait que si je prend une cigarette, c'est que je commence à être loin.  
(même en étant bourré, je n'avale pas la fumée, pas fous.  )


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On a le temps de vous voir arriver



ils on été repéré quelque part au Zimbabwe (un bug de GPS apparemment  )


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

instruction spécial pour benjamin


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi tu devrais faire gaffe a moi ?  :mouais:



Ben tu baves, tu vas me salir quoi...


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu baves, tu vas me salir quoi...



écoute pas les mauvaises langues, tu verrai comment je suis habiller la


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2004)

Les Suisses viennent d'arriver.  
On attend Tomtom, on mange un bout et on arrive.


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les premiers sont arrivé !!!!!!!!


 heu... je dis ça comme ça mais je suis là depuis longtemps.


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses viennent d'arriver.



ils sont tous la ? il y en a pas un de perdu en route ?


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils sont tous la ? il y en a pas un de perdu en route ?


 Aaaaaarg !!!! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaarg !!!! :affraid:



ta peur de trouvé un suisse dans les bois ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Si il n'y avait que les Suisse!   

Mackie dans Liege, ca fait tres peur aussi       :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mackie dans Liege, ca fait tres peur aussi       :rateau:



:modo:  au passage, j'ai aussi la fessé de remi a te donner  :modo:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Mouhahaha, tu pourras toujours essayer   

C'est plutot moi qui te collerai une fessee :rateau: :casse: nan mais...


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt moi qui te collerai une fessee :rateau: :casse: nan mais...



 :rose: non rien


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

:modo: nan mais, quel esprit mal tourne... :modo:


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: nan mais, quel esprit mal tourne... :modo:



attention, je viens en père fouettard  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

Et TheBig vous avez pensé à l'inviter ?


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et TheBig vous avez pensé à l'inviter ?



il habite Waterloo, donc c'est pas un français qui ira le chercher


----------



## Spyro (4 Décembre 2004)

Coucou
Pour cause de déménagement de trucs lourds, d'ikeas et de pieds en compote, je ne viendrai qu'à 17h. Et encore le train partà 14h et d'ici là il faut que je rentre chez moi, que je pose des courses, que je mange, et que je reparte à la gare...
Et encore c'est du bol que j'aie trouvé un cybercafé.
J'espère qu'il y en a qui peuvent lire ça :hein: 
Bon allez j'y vais.


----------



## Macounette (4 Décembre 2004)

Amusez-vous bien, les Belges et les visiteurs... j'enrage de ne pas être des vôtres !
Je boirai ma Chimay bleue tout à l'heure à votre santé


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

On boira a la sante de tous les absents


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Vite, on t'attend !!! 

A ce soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

Petite pensée pour vous...  
Buvez un coup à la santé des parisiens qui n'ont pas pu venir!


----------



## anntraxh (4 Décembre 2004)

C'est fait ... bientôt quelques photos en ligne !


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2004)

Alors, c'était comment ??? Bien amusé ???


----------



## anntraxh (4 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'était comment ??? Bien amusé ???



Du moins, pour ce que j'ai vu !








  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Du moins, pour ce que j'ai vu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci!
Bisous à tous et surtout à toutes :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Du moins, pour ce que j'ai vu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci les chouchoux, z'êtes des zamours :love: :love: :rose:

J'aurais vraiment aimé être parmi vous 

PS : Nan, je les ai pas vu ce soir, j'sais pas ce qu'elles foutent...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (5 Décembre 2004)

Un coucou pour dire que je suis bien rentré... Profitez bien de votre dimanche ! 

Au fait, chouettes tes photos, Anntraxh !


----------



## Riggs (5 Décembre 2004)

Amis du jour: Bonjour !
Amis du soir: Bonsoir !

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas mon pseudo, je suis plus connu sous le nom de "Mini-Golf". je voulais vous dire que j'avais passé une excellente soirée avec vous tous. C'était vraiment bien.

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, vive les AES, et surtout l'AES à Liège. Et le Squal, à la prochaine AES, je te jure que je te batterai à la bière, compte sur moi. Ce soir je pense t'avoir assez surpris, et compte sur moi pour te surprendre encore plus !

Restez comme vous êtes. Parce que même si je suis tout nouveau sur les forums, vous avez tous été géniaux avec moi, aussi bien WebO, que Pitchoune, Angie (désolé mais j'ai oublié son pseudo), Mackie, Lio 70 qui est un hôte de marque, Le Squal, Foguenne, etc.

Merci encore à vous tous pour cette excellente soirée, et merci de m'avoir accueilli les bras ouverts. J'espère en repasser une autre de la même qualité très vite et pouvoir vous revoir tous.

A la revoyure des la prochaine AES !


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

bon... j'ai le numéro de tél de la serveuse.  :love: (la grande blonde avec une queue de cheval) 

J'attend de voir quels prix vous proposez avant de larguer ça sur eBay.


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon... j'ai le numéro de tél de l serveuse.  :love: (la grande blonde avec une queue de cheval)


n'imaginez pas une seconde que je vous le donnerai.


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

ceci dit, je préférais la brune


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> n'imaginez pas une seconde que je vous le donnerai.


 naaaan ! je déconne !  Combien vous proposez ?


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] 
Au fait, chouettes tes photos, Anntraxh !  [/QUOTE]
Qui ça ?  Ah ! Elle était là ?


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien, les Belges et les visiteurs... j'enrage de ne pas être des vôtres !
> Je boirai ma Chimay bleue tout à l'heure à votre santé


Mais, mais, on a un match retour le 29 à Lausanne 


L'entrainement du Squal se poursuit :rateau: 
Bon, il se plaint que les choppes belges on des tailles de dé à coudre


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> la grande blonde avec une queue de cheval


:affraid: Oups, la grandfe bonde avec la quueue de cheval, c'est Schrall 


pioldep tu vas bientôt aller flooder aux fraises


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2004)

De retour chez Paul et Silvia. :love:   Très chouette cette petite virée Belge.  Merci à tous...  :love: La bière a coulé à flot...  La visite de l'Archoforum était très intéressante... même si je me suis endormi à la fin du film...   

On reviendra... ça c'est certain. 

Les photos suivent.


----------



## tomtom (5 Décembre 2004)

Ayé, suis rentré.

J'ai un peu la tête dans le sac :sick: , mais je ne regrette rien.   

Merci à tous et à toutes pour ce fabuleux week-end  

à Lio et au Foguenne's team pour l'organisation (et tout particulièrement à maman Foguenne pour mon menu enfant de ce midi :love: )


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2004)

Merci aux conducteurs de la nuit de nous avoir rapatrié...   Et merci aussi à maman Foguenne pour le lit, les spaghettis, et tout et tout.   :love: 

Lionel: tu as droit à un passeport suisse.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

L'AES se poursuit avec nos amis Suisses.  

Là, on va entamer une bouteille de St-Saphorin.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'AES se poursuit avec nos amis Suisses.
> 
> Là, on va entamer une bouteille de St-Saphorin.



Santé...   :casse: Les photos.


----------



## anntraxh (5 Décembre 2004)

Même que j'étais un peu là mais pas longtemps, bisoux à vous tous, ce fut un plaisir que de vous rencontrer ...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

jolies photos artistiques


----------



## Bilbo (5 Décembre 2004)

Hop, de retour dans mon Alsace natale. Je me suis bien amusé et l'hospitalité belge est au dessus de sa légende.  Je reviens quand vous voulez.  

À+

P.S. Je regrette de ne pas être admin de Tiscali.be. Il y a des photos insoutenables qui ont été publiées sur ce site.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

Â c'est geek...


----------



## Bilbo (5 Décembre 2004)

J'ai bien fait de partir.    

À+


----------



## Lio70 (5 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lionel: tu as droit à un passeport suisse.


Chouette! Je vais pouvoir planquer du fric et de la came dans les jantes de ma bagnole. 

C'était vraiment super de vous recevoir tous à Liège, et de revoir les MacGéens déjà vus à Paris en septembre. Quel week-end, mes amis... Un merci spécial à Maman Foguenne pour son accueil.
  

Pour la prochaine édition de l'AES liégeoise, faudra pas oublier d'inviter le poivrot excité qui nous a gonflés aux Trois Rivières.


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Décembre 2004)

C'était effectivement vraiment sympa!  

Et on a même un nouveau couple MacG...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

Les premières photos de cette AppleExpoStudieuse sont en ligne ici.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Deuxième série de photos en ligne.  

Mackie en grande forme.


----------



## Riggs (6 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et on a même un nouveau couple MacG...



J'espère que tu ne m'en veux pas d'avoir détourné ton homme ! Mais il est tellement tendre, je n'ai pas pu lui résister !


----------



## benjamin (6 Décembre 2004)

Paul, à ta place, j'aurais bien honte de poster des photos prises avec un Ixus v3.  
 Rémi, j'ai un autre client (voir deux) pour un Ixus 40


----------



## Riggs (6 Décembre 2004)

_Nous voilà enfin arrivé de nouveau au milieu de la pollution parisienne après avoir eu bien des frayeurs en laissant le volant à Mackie. Mais miracle, on est entiers (et la voiture aussi).

Merci encore aux belges pour cet excellent week-end et welcome to Paris quand vous voulez !   _


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Paul, à ta place, j'aurais bien honte de poster des photos prises avec un Ixus v3.
> Rémi, j'ai un autre client (voir deux) pour un Ixus 40



J'ai effectivement honte. Si il n'y avait pas mon génie qui compense le piètre niveau de mon V3, jamais je ne me serais permis de poster ces photos.  (et modeste avec ça.  )
Content de savoir que vous êtes rentré.   J'avais peur que vous soyez toujours à Aubel ou sur la péniche de Maastricht. 
Bon, au dodo.


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2004)

AES Belge *STUDIEUSE* : ça veut dire que tu t'es royalement* fait chier Paul ?  

je note aussi que décidémment une AES Belge sans Mini n'est pas une AES avec un S comme Sauvage... En même temps, une AES organisé par Prof (Golf), ça pouvait pas être Rock'N Roll eu l'égard que j'ai pour lui. 


Donc comme au bon vieux temps des AES, je signale aux anciens des AES Belges que les Français relancent les AES Off** : PROFITEZ-EN !!   

*normal en Belgique
**celles où Bialès et Mackie n'étaient pas conviés (on comprendra pourquoi)

Bientôt des Infos dans les tuyaux off-line !


----------



## Riggs (6 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Content de savoir que vous êtes rentré.   J'avais peur que vous soyez toujours à Aubel ou sur la péniche de Maastricht.
> Bon, au dodo.



Dans ce cas là, aucun soucis, on serait revenue chez toi pour y passer la nuit, avec quelques packs de bières en prime pour se faie pardonner notre intrusion (meme si c'est moi qui aurait presque tout bu avec Le Squal sans que tu puisses y gouter) ! Je te souhaite une bonne nuit ainsi qu'à tous les autres Apple'users ! Parce que c'est pas pour dire, mais demain, j'ai maths à 8h00 donc vaut mieux que je sois en forme, et après un week-end comme celui-ci, c'est pas évident !


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2004)

_Message Perso d'un des possesseurs de ce compte forumâle_

Merci pour les bières Paul, par contre, ça craint : elles sont encore dans le coffre de Mackie !  

PS : L'ixus40 ne provoque aucun trouble érectile contrairement au V3...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

AES fabuleuse   

Lionel et Paul    

sans oublier "Maman Foguenne" et sa petite tarte du pays pour la route de retour     

Nan Paul, avons quitté Aubel et sommes rentrés directement, sans passer par le "vieux marché" de Liège...  Lionel 

merci à tous de ces moments extras   

_( bon, faut pas trop faire attention à ce rouspéteur de Cardinal..._  :mouais:  :rateau: ) content que tu sois bien rentré, Gérard. faudra trouver un moyen d'apprendre à lire l'heure à certains et à interdire les boules Quiès © à d'autres... :rateau:

Anne, Olivier et Paul: bravo pour vos photos


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Arf :affraid: v'là "Anales-PréHistorique" 
Et comme l'a rappelé Mackie : préhsitorique = avant qu'on invente l'écriture [si si, véridique  ]...
Donc avec "AES-Canal Historique" nous remontons aux traditions orales avec tout ce que cela comporte d'incertitudes


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2004)

Les incertitudes laissent beaucoup plus de place à l'imprévu et aux rencontres contrairement aux guides touristiques.

Laisse Golf, tu as oublié le S à AES.

Et ceux qui ont "inventé" les AES ne t'ont heureusement pas attendu et ne t'attendront sûrement pas pour organiser d'autres rencontres hors de "tes" tuyaux...


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2004)

ça me rappelle que ta signature est un poil usurpée mais bon les lois du marketing...


----------



## kodex (6 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt des Infos dans les tuyaux off-line !



Enfin un peu de root's dans ce monde pâlichon, ça va redonner des couleurs aux iBooks et iMacs qui en ont bien besoin.


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Décembre 2004)

C'est ce qui s'appelle avoir la tête dans le cul ?      

'+


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> AES Belge *STUDIEUSE* : ça veut dire que tu t'es royalement* fait chier Paul ?
> 
> je note aussi que décidémment une AES Belge sans Mini n'est pas une AES avec un S comme Sauvage...



Non, non, juste que nous n'avons pas vomit partout, terminé nu dans la meuse et chantant "tout nu et tout bronzé" de Carlos, comme lors des autres AES Belge.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _Message Perso d'un des possesseurs de ce compte forumâle_
> 
> Merci pour les bières Paul, par contre, ça craint : elles sont encore dans le coffre de Mackie !
> 
> PS : L'ixus40 ne provoque aucun trouble érectile contrairement au V3...



Avec modération les bières.  

Il me faut donc cette Ixus 40.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Petit rappele. 

Les photos d'Antraxx sont ici.   

Les photos de WebO sont ici. 

Mes photos sont dans ma signature.


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2004)

Coucou  
  Bah c'était super tout ça hein. 
  Si j'arrive à avoir un accès internet potable (et des photos regardables), je mettrai des photos en ligne, mais là...
  Bon je retourne bosser (tu parles).


----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2004)

Superbes les photos  :love: :love: :love: J'm'en veux à mort de ne pas avoir pu être des vôtres  L'année prochaine sans faute.


----------



## poildep (6 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes les photos  :love: :love: :love: J'm'en veux à mort de ne pas avoir pu être des vôtres  L'année prochaine sans faute.


 J'ai retrouvé mon portefeuille.  Merci Lio de m'avoir rappelé dans quel café on était. :rose:  
Le portefeuille était dehors, jeté négligemment  par terre. Ma carte d'identité a disparu. Mais pas tout l'argent.  Les voleurs peuvent être parfois bien surprenants. 

Mise à part cette petite contrariété, j'ai passé un excellent week-end. Merci à tous.


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci à toi d'avoir participé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi d'avoir participé



j'en'ai encore les tympans meurtris par son rire...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2004)

zavez encore tout pété chez les foguennes


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Paul, à ta place, j'aurais bien honte de poster des photos prises avec un Ixus v3.
> Rémi, j'ai un autre client (voir deux) pour un Ixus 40



Bon... J'suis en train de me demander si je vais mettre mes photos en ligne... :rose: Elles sont aussi prises avec un vulgaire v3... :rose: 

 A bientot en tous cas. C'était vraiment sympa et je suis très heureuse de vous avoir tous rencontrés :love: 

Bonne soirée! Nous (LeSqual, Webo et moi) on va souper à Arlon en attendant Silvia et Paul


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zavez encore tout pété chez les foguennes



Justement... on est chez eux...  y sont pas là...  Fight Club... On pète tout, on tags les murs. :casse:  Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaah...  Y a de la bière partout... Pitchoune est bourrée et LeSqual court nu dans l'appart...  

On va filer en douce...     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'suis en train de me demander si je vais mettre mes photos en ligne... :rose: Elles sont aussi prises avec un vulgaire v3... :rose:
> 
> A bientot en tous cas. C'était vraiment sympa et je suis très heureuse de vous avoir tous rencontrés :love:
> 
> Bonne soirée! Nous (LeSqual, Webo et moi) on va souper à Arlon en attendant Silvia et Paul



hello 

vite tes photos: n'écoutes pas ces aigris...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Justement... on est chez eux...  y sont pas là...  Fight Club... On pète tout, on tags les murs. :casse:  Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaah...  Y a de la bière partout... Pitchoune est bourrée et LeSqual court nu dans l'appart...
> 
> On va filer en douce...     :love:


Le pire c'est que c'est crédible


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que c'est crédible



Qu'est-ce qui est crédible?   Qu'on y soit ou qu'on ait tout pêté?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que c'est crédible



Là nous sommes rentré du boulot mais pas de trace des Suisses.  Il y a juste les bières spéciales que LeSqual a acheté et la voiture de WebO devant la maison mais eux, aucune idée ou ils sont.


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Les suisses ont filé à l'anglaises :affraid:

​


----------



## Riggs (6 Décembre 2004)

Après un week-end comme celui-ci, j'avoue que la reprise des cours n'était pas de tout repos. Le pire, c'était à la cantine ! C'était un scandale, y'avait meme pas une seule bière à avaler avec les frites. Vivement la prochaine AES pour que je puisse à nouveau me souler, et pourquoi pas boire encore plus que le Squal (je sais, j'ai du boulot avant d'y arriver !). Mais cette fois-ci, Lio, promis, je vomirais ailleurs que dans ta salle de bain (pourquoi pas celle de WebO   )


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là nous sommes rentré du boulot mais pas de trace des Suisses.  Il y a juste les bières spéciales que LeSqual a acheté et la voiture de WebO devant la maison mais eux, aucune idée ou ils sont.



Coucou, on est là...    :love: SOIF::::::....... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

Prout! :d


----------



## tomtom (7 Décembre 2004)

Mais  

J'ai pas du lire le programme de l'aes jusqu'à la fin  

Du coup j'ai raté la soirée d'hier soir :hein:

En même temps, une soirée karaoké spécial Carlos


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, fallait dire que l'AES était hier, bande de sagouins


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, on est là...    :love: SOIF::::::....... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 Encore soif?   

Narf :love: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Encore soif?
> 
> Narf :love: :rateau:




quelle bande d'alcoolo ces suisses  :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (7 Décembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'était à la cantine ! C'était un scandale, y'avait meme pas une seule bière à avaler avec les frites.


Je te comprends! Et dire que les profs ont du vin. C'est sans doute ça, la cause de l'échec scolaire.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, on est là...    :love: SOIF::::::....... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Ces suisses, d'habitude si rangés, sont manifestement venus pour décompresser et faire les 400 coups. Dès son retour dans la mère patrie, WebO se ruera, entièrement nu, au sommet du Mont Blanc, pour y planter le drapeau belge en yoddlant gaiement, sous l'effet de deux bouteilles de genièvre liégeois.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Décembre 2004)

Du vin ? 

En tout cas chez nous, c'est de l'eau, et quand on réclame de la bière, on nous donne de la Piedboeuf...  :rateau:

C'est pour ça que je mange jamais au boulot !


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Du vin ?
> 
> En tout cas chez nous, c'est de l'eau, et quand on réclame de la bière, on nous donne de la Piedboeuf...  :rateau:
> 
> C'est pour ça que je mange jamais au boulot !


Ca me rappelle Gaston Lagaffe ca la piedboeuf :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Le Piedboeuf, c'etait pas brasse a Jupille ce truc ? La ou on brasse la Jupiler ? 

J'aime pas la Jupiler :rateau: (c'est pire que de la pisse) mais le Piedboeuf :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est peut-être pour ça que les hommes savent pourquoi


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> mais le Piedboeuf :love:




un Piedboeuf Orange ?


----------



## tomtom (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas la Jupiler :rateau: (*c'est pire que de la pisse*)



Parce que tu as goûté de la pisse


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu as goûté de la pisse



Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche... Je dirais même plus...  Angie, ne nous dit pas que...  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Nan   

Mais la Jupiler, c'est mechamment infecte :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> Mais la Jupiler, c'est mechamment infecte :rateau:




les hommes savent pourquoi


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

Le marché français reste le premier marché de Patriarche, avec bien entendu Pisse Dru qui, avec une progression de 15 %, conforte sa position de marque numéro un sur le marché avec un volume de plus de 1 100 000 cols [...]


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Ah je voulais dire au fait que je m'insurge !

 Cette fois comme à l'AES précédente, j'ai encore eu droit à des remarques du genre "ah mais dis donc t'es pas violet je suis déçu" ou encore "ah mais t'es pas un dragon en fait"...

*   MAIS PERSONNE NE ME DIT JAMAIS "ah mais dis donc t'es pas petit"  *


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah je voulais dire au fait que je m'insurge !
> 
> Cette fois comme à l'AES précédente, j'ai encore eu droit à des remarques du genre "ah mais dis donc t'es pas violet je suis déçu" ou encore "ah mais t'es pas un dragon en fait"...
> 
> *   MAIS PERSONNE NE ME DIT JAMAIS "ah mais dis donc t'es pas petit"  *


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *   MAIS PERSONNE NE ME DIT JAMAIS "ah mais dis donc t'es pas petit"  *




moi je t'ai dit l'inverse


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> :love:



:rose: :love: ça c'est hyper gentil :love:


je suis encore vert de ne pas avoir été avec vous, 
(en plus j'avais en stock un bel avatar tout vert, mais il est dans mon ibook que seul mackie à une idée de où il peut se trouver en ce moment)
bref, je suis vert comme un bonnet   :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :love: ça c'est hyper gentil :love:
> 
> 
> je suis encore vert de ne pas avoir été avec vous,
> ...


 Et moi aussi Grug, je peux savoir ou il est quand je veux :rateau:

Cela dit, le vert te va bien, c'est ta complementaire :love:


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2004)

Arrête de frimer, toi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Narf  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est ta complementaire :love:


Je me demande bien qui ça peut être ma complémentaire à moi? :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Avec ta dominante orange, je dirais du bleu clair :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

la Schtoumpfette!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

y'aurais pas une trollette en rab' des fois ??


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et moi aussi Grug, je peux savoir ou il est quand je veux :rateau:
> Cela dit, le vert te va bien, c'est ta complementaire :love:



ben disons que la derniere personne à avoir vu mon ibook vivant (enfin, non, justement, pas vivant) c'est mackie, et comme il m'a affirmé l'avoir enfermé dans une boite avant de recouvrir d'explosif, ça va etre dur de retrouver sa trace )
mais bon, si tu y tiens, c'est un ibook, il est blanc 

(probleme de carte mère = extension de garantie, donc ça, tu dois pouvoir trouver où ils les envoient, comme ça je saurais combien de miles il aura accumulé pour ses prochains vols)
 


quant au vert, disons que j'aurais preferé etre rouge et flou, comme vous :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> la Schtoumpfette!   :love:


 incroyable


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'aurais pas une trollette en rab' des fois ??


Tu veux une poupée-trolette pour nowel ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> incroyable


Ben oui, il est hors de question que je me tape la schtroumpfette... :affraid:  :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pas parlé de pétrollette spyro


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, il est hors de question que je me tape la schtroumpfette... :affraid:  :modo:  :hosto:



 faut pas taper la schtoumpfette, après elle a des bleus ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben disons que la derniere personne à avoir vu mon ibook vivant (enfin, non, justement, pas vivant) c'est mackie, et comme il m'a affirmé l'avoir enfermé dans une boite avant de recouvrir d'explosif, ça va etre dur de retrouver sa trace )
> mais bon, si tu y tiens, c'est un ibook, il est blanc
> 
> (probleme de carte mère = extension de garantie, donc ça, tu dois pouvoir trouver où ils les envoient, comme ça je saurais combien de miles il aura accumulé pour ses prochains vols)
> ...


 A l'heure qu'il est, il se la coule douce en Hollande :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut pas taper la schtoumpfette, après elle a des bleus ! :rateau:


Qu'on le bannisse pour blague pourrie


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure qu'il est, il se la coule douce en Hollande :love:


cool, il va peut etre me ramener une barette 

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

de ram bien sur :modo:

Tu me la feras gouter ??


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut pas taper la schtoumpfette, après elle a des bleus ! :rateau:


_Vous devriez donner des daphnies à d'autres poissons rouges avant d'en balancer à nouveau dans le bocal de grug._


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

ah bon? pas pour les cheveux? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ah bon? pas pour les cheveux? :mouais:




ah non,  pas de chevaux dans mon nibouc !  

nan mais l'aut' hé


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah non,  pas de chevaux dans mon nibouc !
> 
> nan mais l'aut' hé


des chevEux, pas des chevAux.
N'importe quoi, lui eh


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

des chevaux qui sentent le bouc ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> des chevaux qui sentent le bouc ??



mais enfin, tout le monde sait que les chevaux sentent le poney, pas le bouc...


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Ah non les chevaux sentent le cheval, le poney sent le poney 
Faut arreter de tout confondre un peu.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cool, il va peut etre me ramener une barette
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 You wish... :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

c'est ça Bassman, fais le malin, ramène ta science, toi qui reconnaitrais pas un platane d'un fraisier...


----------



## poildep (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, fais le malin, ramène ta science, toi qui reconnaitrait pas un platane d'un fraisier...


 ben un platane sent le platane et un fraisier sent le fraisier, c'est pareil.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

et un cheval ça sent le bouc peut être? :hein:


----------



## poildep (7 Décembre 2004)

je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens qu'une partie de ce fil va se retrouver dans "les chèvres du flood"  sur le bar.


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

meuh nan il va fermer


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

ce serait dommage.
C'était un thread sur quoi, déjà?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

sais pu, un truc en belgique mais visiblement pas très important


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sais pu, un truc en belgique mais visiblement pas très important


 Nan mais... 

...Belgique... ... pas tres important... :mouais:

Gnu :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

si il se passait des trucs important en belgique, on ouvrirait des thread pour ça, ils viendraient pas nous pourrir le notre


----------



## poildep (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu :love:


J'avais préparé une plaidoirie superbe en faveur de la Belgique.  Tu gâches tout.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si il se passait des trucs important en belgique, on ouvrirait des thread pour ça, ils viendraient pas nous pourrir le notre


 Roooooh :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roooooh :love:



et en plus ils nous rotent à la gueule ces malpolis!!!!


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si il se passait des trucs important en belgique, on ouvrirait des thread pour ça, ils viendraient pas nous pourrir le notre


 C'est vrai. Mais certains ont pourtant bien, bien, bien espéré (qu'il se passe qqch)


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

a bravo les gelbes


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Mais certains ont pourtant bien, bien, bien espéré (qu'il se passe qqch)



Et ils attendent toujours ??


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ... toi qui reconnaitrais pas un platane d'un fraisier...


Tiens, à propos de fraises, cela flood beaucoup ici 

Alors, les fraises ou les chèvres  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à propos de fraises, cela flood beaucoup ici


ah? tu trouves? 


Tu serais trop content 
Ben tu seras privé de dessert, poas de fraises :rateau: 

ben qui c'est qui a écrit en vert dans mon post à moi?


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Maintenant que l'événement est passé, n'en fout 




En plus j'ai les noms  :modo:​


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sais pu, un truc en belgique mais visiblement pas très important


Pffff t'es trop jaloux c'est tout  

Il faut lui faire une petite ÆS Les Ulis à lui (avec visite des locaux d'Apple).


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

Voilà... notre petite escapade belge a touché à sa fin pour nous...  Les p'tits Suisses sont de retour.   :love:   

Merci encore à tous.


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... notre petite escapade belge a touché à sa fin pour nous...  Les p'tits Suisses sont de retour.   :love:
> 
> Merci encore à tous.



Oui, bien rentrés! Merci Webo pour le trajet!

Nous on a la cuisine plaine de bouteille de bière... :rateau: J'sais même pas ou on peut les mettre.

Merci encore à tous et particulièrement à Mme Foguenne, Paul et Silvia pour votre accueil si chaleureux. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Une ÆS à Lille, ça lui irait très bien  Et ça rapprocherait pas mal de monde non ?


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Mais certains ont pourtant bien, bien, bien espéré (qu'il se passe qqch)



certain on penser que tu ne rentrerai pas vivant


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure qu'il est, il se la coule douce en Hollande :love:



dans les mains velu de gros hollandais  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Décembre 2004)

Juste après avoir passé la frontière, on s'est arrêté sur une aire d'autoroute... bien Suisse...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Mais certains ont pourtant bien, bien, bien espéré (qu'il se passe qqch)



J'espère que mon esprit tordu ne pense pas à la même chose que toi, sinon c'est vraiment pas, pas, pas sympa.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Juste après avoir passé la frontière, on s'est arrêté sur une aire d'autoroute... bien Suisse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





c'est comme ça la suisse     ​


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça la suisse



en france les déchets serai a coté du sac  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> certain on penser que tu ne rentrerai pas vivant


 En te voyant au volant, j'avoue que je fus l'un des premiers à le penser :sick::bebe:


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En te voyant au volant, j'avoue que je fus l'un des premiers à le penser :sick::bebe:



et tu en est mort ?


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu en est mort ?


 de peur ? tout juste


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> de peur ? tout juste



et tu fais comment pour posté ?  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Nous on a la cuisine plaine de bouteille de bière... :rateau: J'sais même pas ou on peut les mettre.



Pas de problème à la douane ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème à la douane ?



Quand on passe au forcing, non...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Nous on a la cuisine plaine de bouteille de bière... :rateau: J'sais même pas ou on peut les mettre.



hey bisounours je prend un impôt la dessus


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Une ÆS à Lille, ça lui irait très bien  Et ça rapprocherait pas mal de monde non ?


Bonne idée !


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hey bisounours je prend un impôt la dessus



une réserve spécial t'attend pour le 29


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une réserve spécial t'attend pour le 29



Et toi, Mackie, tu pourrais viendre aussi le 29


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben qui c'est qui a écrit en vert dans mon post à moi?


Qui veux tu que ce soit 



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> de peur ? tout juste


Pfffuit, des mots, l'a même pas taché le siège  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas la Jupiler :rateau: (c'est pire que de la pisse) mais le Piedboeuf :love:



Après avoir goûté la JUPILER en bouteille 25cl... j'ai attaqué la JUPILER pression! un délice de purté orgique!!! (du mot orge et non orgie...... quoi que...    :rose: ) .

Suite à cette EXCELLENTE découverte... j'ai essayé la JUPILER sans alcool!!!   (et oui... LeSqual boit du sans alcool parfois....) Mais je dois avouer que c une erreur  :rose: . J'ai acheter plus de HUITANTE (80) bière en bouteille pour ma collection et j'ai négligeament sauté ce petit détail "sans alcool"...   

Mais à ma grande surprise: la JUPILER sans alcool est un délice!!!!!      

Fort de cette expérience, je suis retourné au magasin en racheter et compléter ma collection (et mon estomac) avec la JUPILER en cannete de 33cl ainsi que la JUPILER en cannete de 50cl!!! Un pur délice!!!

Et ce n'est pas fini!!! 

Dans une station essence du Luxembourg    ... Je me suis encore acheter 2 canettes de JUPILER 50cl déco de noël!!! (du plaisir pour les papilles gustative et pour les batonnet des oeils!!!! que demande de mieux!?!?   )

Mais ôh surprise!!! Le meilleure est à venir!!!!   

Au fon d'un frigo j'aperçoit.......

UNE JUPILER EN BOUTEILLE PET!!!!!!!!

C'est le pied!!!! et je crois que ça a été la meilleures de toutes les bière que j'ai bues en Belgique!!!!!      

Et maintenant: La PREUVE par l'image!!!!!!







Et en conclusion: Je remercie toutes celles et tous ceux qui on fait que ce week-end (plus ou moins prolongé  ) est un souvenir inoubliable!!!!

MERCI (et à tout bientôt!)

PS.... pour en être sûr... je viens de gouter (11h29) la piedboeuf....  :mouais: 

Ben moi  je l'aurais appelée: PiedBof!   






Merci Paul Merci Silvia et Merci maman Foguenne!  :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Par jupiler !!!


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par jupiler !!!



lol    

Pour ceux qui n'y étaient pas... (en Belgique)... Mon post ci-dessus est légèrement ironique   

Pas que on croit que j'aime la Jupiller à ce point!!!! Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit la dernière dans le classement des 80 bouteilles que j'ai acheté et presque tout dégusté  :sick:  :casse: , mais c vrai que elle n'arrive pas non plus dans les 50 premières....


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui veux tu que ce soit


M'enfin, ça se fait pas!!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2004)

Un petit résumé des photos...

Anntraxh 
Popol 1 et Popol 2 
Web'O et extra 


Qui j'ai oublié? Il me semble qu'il y avait plus de photographes samedi soir...


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un petit résumé des photos...
> 
> Anntraxh
> Popol 1 et Popol 2
> ...



Ben l'"extra"... tu aurais pu t'en passer!!!     :rose:   

Moi faut que je me dépêche de mettre les miennes... (que je me vange un peu...)


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Manque ailleurs celles de Pitchoune au Tacos


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'"extra"... tu aurais pu t'en passer!!!     :rose:
> 
> Moi faut que je me dépêche de mettre les miennes... (que je me vange un peu...)


 Yanna des compromettantes?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Yanna des compromettantes?


Pourquoi? Tu ne te souviens pas de toute ta soirée?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Moi non, je me souviens de tout moi :love: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi non, je me souviens de tout moi :love: :rateau:



c'est rassurant...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

core heureux comme on dit chez nous


----------



## Grug (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> core heureux comme on dit chez nous



corp heureux, dans ce cas là


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Narf :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> corp heureux, dans ce cas là


Ca dépend avec quel corps...   :love:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

core dump dans le cas présent


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi non, je me souviens de tout moi :love: :rateau:



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

 :rose: 

 :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir goûté la JUPILER en bouteille 25cl... j'ai attaqué la JUPILER pression! un délice de purté orgique!!! (du mot orge et non orgie...... quoi que...    :rose: ) .
> 
> Suite à cette EXCELLENTE découverte... j'ai essayé la JUPILER sans alcool!!!   (et oui... LeSqual boit du sans alcool parfois....) Mais je dois avouer que c une erreur  :rose: . J'ai acheter plus de HUITANTE (80) bière en bouteille pour ma collection et j'ai négligeament sauté ce petit détail "sans alcool"...
> 
> ...




Grand sot.         :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon c'est promis je mets les miennes ce week-end (enfin je les prépare et je les uploade du boulot le lundi après  )


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2004)

@ lesqual

la prochaine fois que tu passe en belgique, pense à parfaire ta collection avec le kit du parfait Jupileriste avec cette pression "maison" !


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> @ lesqual
> 
> la prochaine fois que tu passe en belgique, pense à parfaire ta collection avec le kit du parfait Jupileriste avec cette pression "maison" !




j'ai faillit en achetter un  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2004)

Mackie, tu es une star...


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> @ lesqual
> 
> la prochaine fois que tu passe en belgique, pense à parfaire ta collection avec le kit du parfait Jupileriste avec cette pression "maison" !



   

Merci pour l'info!   

Mais sans déconner... La JUPILER  est juste bonne pour se remplir le bide dans les bistrots.... :sick:

Si je suis chez moi... c'est de bonnes bières à la bonne température que je bois délicatement qu'il me faut.   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info!
> 
> Mais sans déconner... La JUPILER  est juste bonne pour se remplir le bide dans les bistrots.... :sick:
> 
> Si je suis chez moi... c'est de bonnes bières à la bonne température que je bois délicatement qu'il me faut.   :love:


 De la bonne Hoegaarden, ou alors de la Rodenbach :love: :love: :love:

Ou de la Kriek  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2004)

Ca vaut pas une bonne vieille guiness ou une kilkenny :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ou de la Kriek  :love:




qui ma laisser que des kriek extra ?  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut pas une bonne vieille guiness ou une kilkenny :love:


 Alcoolique :love: :love: :love:

C'est bon la Guiness, bien vrai


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> De la bonne Hoegaarden, ou alors de la Rodenbach :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Ou de la Kriek  :love:



Je crois que nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeures....    :mouais:  :rateau: 

Parcontre.... Bassman n'est pas très lojn de mes goûts en matière orgique!  :love:


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info!
> 
> Mais sans déconner... La JUPILER  est juste bonne pour se remplir le bide dans les bistrots.... :sick:
> 
> Si je suis chez moi... c'est de bonnes bières à la bonne température que je bois délicatement qu'il me faut.   :love:


 ....sans aucun doute......
et heureusement que de bonnes (et vraies) bières (une bonne Faro tempérée ou une excellent Kriek Cantillon......) n'existent pas encore en conditionnement semi industriel..... ce serait comme acheter un mac au rayon accessoire de chez auchan ! warf warf
A quand le comparatif des bières belges ? 
Ici une liste assez sympa


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Ici une liste assez sympa


Pratique, y a plus qu'à imprimer  LeSqual, ta liste de courses est prête  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Alcoolique :love: :love: :love:
> 
> C'est bon la Guiness, bien vrai



ça fait pas trol belge  bon, on ce fait une aes en irlande ?


----------



## Bilbo (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Arlequin a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en témoigne, j'étais avec lui. Mais Mackie qui achète des ustensiles divers pour consommer de la bière, ça n'a rien d'un scoop. :rateau:

Non, ce qui m'a laissé pantois, c'est le magasin où il a failli effectuer son achat. Un peu comme si la Fnac vendait des alambics par chez nous.   

À+


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pratique, y a plus qu'à imprimer  LeSqual, ta liste de courses est prête  :rateau:



Moi j'ai déja plus de 650 bouteilles et près de 150 canettes!!!

Je mettrai un jour ma liste à jour (et en digital...  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'en témoigne, j'étais avec lui. Mais Mackie qui achète des ustensiles divers pour consommer de la bière, ça n'a rien d'un scoop. :rateau:
> 
> Non, ce qui m'a laissé pantois, c'est le magasin où il a failli effectuer son achat. Un peu comme si la Fnac vendait des alambics par chez nous.
> 
> À+



il a du lire le panneau en diagonale: "téléphones buvables"  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai déja plus de 650 bouteilles et près de 150 canettes!!!


Donc on déplce la prochaine saes chez toi


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je crois qu'elles sont vides


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'elles sont vides



il les collectionnes ?


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce qui m'a laissé pantois, c'est le magasin où il a failli effectuer son achat. Un peu comme si la Fnac vendait des alambics par chez nous.


La belgitude... :love:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc on déplce la prochaine saes chez toi



Spyro a tout juste! je les bois (déguste) et les collectionne? donc déplacer la mini AES chez Pitchoune et moi ne sera pas d'une grande utilité gustative mais fera plutoôt penser à L'Archéoforum (pour les connaisseurs...)    :rateau:   

Sinon... En ce qui concerne mes photos... Je voulais les mettre en ligne avant de descendre à Grenoble... mais ce sera chose impossible   

Il faidra donc attendre LUNDI pour apprécier mes 148 photos de pur bonheur!!!

 :rose: 

Passez un bon week-end    

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Spyro a tout juste! je les bois (déguste) et les collectionne? donc déplacer la mini AES chez Pitchoune et moi ne sera pas d'une grande utilité gustative mais fera plutoôt penser à L'Archéoforum (pour les connaisseurs...)    :rateau:
> 
> Sinon... En ce qui concerne mes photos... Je voulais les mettre en ligne avant de descendre à Grenoble... mais ce sera chose impossible
> 
> ...



on piaffe


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> 148 photos de pur bonheur!!!


Hum... t'as pas photographié tout le monde, alors.


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> 148 photos de pur bonheur!!!



c'est qui  encore un nouveau pseudo de mackie ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui  encore un nouveau pseudo de mackie ?



non  c'est pas a moi


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Décembre 2004)

Voilà! Mes photos sont en linge!

Bonne nuit! :sleep:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! Mes photos sont en linge!
> 
> Bonne nuit! :sleep:



en linge ? euh, lesqual ta filer sa lessive ?


----------



## Macounette (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! Mes photos sont en linge!


 Chouettes photos  merci Sophie !
  J'aime particulièrement celle-ci : l'amour helvético-belge... :love: je vis ça au quotidien 





  même si, à distance, c'est pas facile tous les jours  :sick: :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi le train n'avançait pas  
 (vais me fringuer comme ça aujourd'hui, ça rend plutôt pas mal)


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi le train n'avançait pas
> (vais me fringuer comme ça aujourd'hui, ça rend plutôt pas mal)



avec tes petits bras tu est pas arriver


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Moderator en action, Silvia admirative​Faut dire que voir modérer un homme en catalepsie éthylique, çà laisse pantois


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

*EXCLUSIF:*

*admin* donnant un cours  de technique à un *modo*  fraichement promu:







 :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *EXCLUSIF:*
> 
> *admin* donnant un cours  de technique à un *modo*  fraichement promu


Modern, c'était pour toi ?
Ah ben non, t'était pas là et puis il avait pas pris sa décision   

Alors, rectification :




*admin* qui met au point ses futurs cours de modération ​


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

On a aussi trouvé ce qu'ils font avec les posts effacés
(_et peut être même les bannis_).


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On a aussi trouvé ce qu'ils font avec les posts effacés
> (_et peut être même les bannis_).



beurk  :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Déplacer les fils un peu lourd au bar




Derrière un apprenti voit comment accrocher 2 fils ensembles...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! Mes photos sont en linge!
> 
> Bonne nuit! :sleep:



Très bien les photos, très bien.     :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut les Zozo's!!!  :love:  :love: 

Les 148 photos sont dans ma signature!!!

 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! Mes photos sont en linge!
> 
> Bonne nuit! :sleep:





			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Zozo's!!!  :love:  :love:
> 
> Les 148 photos sont dans ma signature!!!
> 
> :rateau:



C'est bon, vos photos passent le test...  Quoique... :hein: Dis-voir LeSqual, tu sais pas retoucher les yeux rouges?


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'crois que je mérite que tu m'offres de vacances au soleil :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, vos photos passent le test...  Quoique... :hein: Dis-voir LeSqual, tu sais pas retoucher les yeux rouges?



Les yeux rouge c'est un "style"!!!  :rateau:  (au cas ou... faut fermer les yeux comme Paul et ya pas de soucis....    )

C'est ma première galerie et j'aime pas travailler avec iPhoto.... désolé...  


@Pitchoune: Quand tu veux & (presque) ou tu veux! :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'crois que je mérite que tu m'offres de vacances au soleil :hein:



Une semaine seulement?  



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Les yeux rouge c'est un "style"!!!  :rateau:  (au cas ou... faut fermer les yeux comme Paul et ya pas de soucis....    )
> 
> C'est ma première galerie et j'aime pas travailler avec iPhoto.... désolé...



Ouais, faudra reprendre tout ça en main...


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une semaine seulement?



J'ai pas dit combien de temps


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit combien de temps



Aïe ma tête, me faut des vacances... je lis des mots qui n'existent pas... :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

excellentes, vos photos, Pitchoune et Pascal


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> @Pitchoune: Quand tu veux & (presque) ou tu veux! :love:  :love:


T'as comme un problème là


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as comme un problème là



Mais non mais non... pas de soucis! 

 Y a qqlq endroit où je n'irais jamais.... mais la Réunion ça me convient tout à fait!    :love: 

Et si je trouve du travail    ... pourquoi pas lui offrir 2 semaine au soleil à ma Pitchoune?!?  :love:   

@Lemmy: Merci pour ton encouragement de ma première galerie!  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Zozo's!!!  :love:  :love:
> 
> Les 148 photos sont dans ma signature!!!
> 
> :rateau:



héhé, très sympas ces photos.   :love:


----------



## Silvia (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Zozo's!!!  :love:  :love:
> 
> Les 148 photos sont dans ma signature!!!
> 
> :rateau:



En voyant les photos ça  me fait rappeler de bons souvenirs  
J'aime bien celles des vielles locomotives


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon, si on récapitulait un peu.  

Anntraxh 
Web'O 
L'extra de Web'O 
Popol 1 
Popol 2 
Pitchoune 
LeSqual

Qui a encore des photos à poster?


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on récapitulait un peu.
> 
> Anntraxh
> Web'O
> ...


Eh oh eh moi j'en ai posté une !!!  
Mais j'ai pas eu le temps encore de mettre les autres


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

C'est incroyable ! Une photo de Golf souriant ! Bravo squal, c'est hyper rare  !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable ! Une photo de Golf souriant ! Bravo squal, c'est hyper rare  !



   

 :mouais:


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Décembre 2004)

Alors, comment vous les trouvez nos bonnes bierres belges ?

 Vous avez gouté la bièrre des Trappistes ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comment vous les trouvez nos bonnes bierres belges ?
> 
> Vous avez gouté la bièrre des Trappistes ?



Oui, excellentes les bières...  :love: 



			
				Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Je serais là à 17H au Pot au Lait !!
> 
> Une bière banane pour le premier arrivé



... et toi tu étais où...


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Décembre 2004)

Mes parents voulaient pas, j'avais examen de math le lundi ! 

  Désolé, j'èspère que vous vous êtes bien amusés sans moi ... ;D


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'èspère que vous vous êtes bien amusés sans moi ... ;D



Bah on t'a attendu...  Et comme tu venais pas, on est tous repartis.


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Décembre 2004)

Oups, désolé, je savais pas que je serais attendu, vraiment désolé :x


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comment vous les trouvez nos bonnes bierres belges ?


On les a surtout trouvé peu chères contrairement aux prix pratiquées en France et en Suisse   
Ce qui fait qu'on les a toutes goûtées  :rateau: 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable ! Une photo de Golf souriant ! Bravo squal, c'est hyper rare  !


Que veux tu, à nos âges les zigomatiques fonctionnent moins vite 
Tu verras dans quelques semaines ce qui te guette  :rateau: 


Mais ce qui faisait surtout souci, c'était de freiner les mâles de l'équipe dès qu'un jupon passait par là  :mouais: C'est que les bières libèrent les libidos  :hosto:
Faut voir les visages extatiques de certains sur les photos ​


----------



## macVamps (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est que les bières libèrent les libidos


- C'est pour çà qu'on vient pas aux ÆS   :rose: 

- Vi, on a peur de découvrir qu'on en a une...
...de libido​


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comment vous les trouvez nos bonnes bierres belges ?
> 
> Vous avez gouté la bièrre des Trappistes ?



J'ai gouté tout ce qui m'ai tombé sous la main!!!!    et  y a eut des hauts et des bas...    

Pitchoune a gouté une bière banane! elle a bien aimé!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gouté tout ce qui m'ai tombé sous la main!!!!



c'est faux   

je t'ai vu aller en chercher     :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est faux
> 
> je t'ai vu aller en chercher     :rateau:



Trahison!!!!!   

  :rose: 

Bon... ok... c'est vrai que je leur courait après dans la rue...  :rose: 

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

bon... faudrait qu'on se calme, sinon le vadrouilleur va nous envoyer aux fraises    :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon... faudrait qu'on se calme, sinon le vadrouilleur va nous envoyer aux fraises    :affraid:  :rateau:



La date est passée!!!  :rateau: 

On peut faire ce que on veut!!!  :bebe:


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon... faudrait qu'on se calme, sinon le vadrouilleur va nous envoyer aux fraises    :affraid:  :rateau:


Mouarf  :rateau: 
L'événement étant passé, j'm'en tape   
 


_nb : c'est avant que je souhaite que l'info ne se dilue pas trop _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf  :rateau:
> L'événement étant passé, j'm'en tape
> 
> 
> ...



Pascal... va chercher de la musique et des filles   

on a quartier libre     :rateau:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras dans quelques semaines ce qui te guette  :rateau:



Mais quelle mauvaise langue celle-là ! 




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce qui faisait surtout souci, c'était de freiner les mâles de l'équipe dès qu'un jupon passait par là  :mouais: C'est que les bières libèrent les libidos



 J'ai pu effectivement observer ca dernièrement, oui. Web'O et LeSqual avaient tout du regard caméléonesque, capables d'observer dans deux voir trois directions simultanément, ce qui est assez troublant.

 La ressemblance avec la bestiole est encore plus frappante lorsque le requin tire la langue pour lécher les quelques minilitres restants au fond de sa chope, tout en jetant un oeil autour. Pour peu que le choc thermique extérieur / Interieur se fasse ressentir a ce moment là, il pousse même le sens du détail jusqu'à changer de couleur. Sur la moleskine rouge des banquettes de bars, c'est extraordinaire.

 Une vieille femme qui dans sa jeunesse avait vécue aux colonies s'est aventurée à lui caresser le crâne en me disant "J'avais le même à Madagascar, mais il buvait moins".
 Impressionnée par la capacité du squal à dégazer par tout temps, elle écrasa ensuite de sa pauvre main fripée une larme, justifiant ce moment d'intense émotion en m'expliquant que son animal avait lui aussi des problèmes digestifs, cause de sa disparition au terme d'un long coup de corne de brume intestinal et funèbre.

 Ce fut un bel après-midi, poétique et charmant. Ce monde est plein de rencontres extraordinaires et de vies aventureuses.


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle mauvaise langue celle-là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et après on m'accuse moi de boire!?!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> En voyant les photos ça  me fait rappeler de bons souvenirs
> J'aime bien celles des vielles locomotives



Pendant qu'y en a qui bosse, il y en a qui poste.   :love:  :love: 
(l'inverse est vrai.)


----------



## Bilbo (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et après on m'accuse moi de boire!?!


On voit bien que tu es un nioub. Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont  ) est sobre à l'évidence.  Il est un signe qui ne trompe pas, l'alcool lève les inhibitions or le post de Son Altitude (les majuscules y sont  ) n'est qu'un descriptif de la réalité. Quand Son Élévation (les majuscules y sont  ) a bu et qu'elle se lâche, elle y ajoute ses propres commentaires et mets les choses en perspectives. Certains personnages devenus mythiques en ces lieux ne sont nés que parce que Son Altesse (les majuscules y sont  ) avait posté en état d'ébriété. Il en est même qui, aussitôt nés, n'y ont pas survécus. 

À+

P.S. LeSqual, j'espère que ma man½uvre de diversion t'a sauvé la mise. Dire que Sa Grandeur (les majuscules y sont  ) boit, tu ne te rends pas compte ! :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu es un nioub. Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont  ) est sobre à l'évidence.  Il est un signe qui ne trompe pas, l'alcool lève les inhibitions or le post de Son Altitude (les majuscules y sont  ) n'est qu'un descriptif de la réalité. Quand Son Élévation (les majuscules y sont  ) a bu et qu'elle se lâche, elle y ajoute ses propres commentaires et mets les choses en perspectives. Certains personnages devenus mythiques en ces lieux ne sont nés que parce que Son Altesse (les majuscules y sont  ) avait posté en état d'ébriété. Il en est même qui, aussitôt nés, n'y ont pas survécus.
> 
> À+
> 
> P.S. LeSqual, j'espère que ma man½uvre de diversion t'a sauvé la mise. Dire que Sa Grandeur (les majuscules y sont  ) boit, tu ne te rends pas compte ! :affraid:



oups....  :rose:


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ...Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont  )
> ...(les majuscules y sont  )
> ...(les majuscules y sont  )
> ...(les majuscules y sont  ) ...


Ahhh, t'as fini par adopter HotApp  :rateau: 

Hein, quoi :affraid: C'est pas Logiciels ici  :mouais:  :rose:​


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'y en a qui bosse, il y en a qui poste.   :love:  :love:
> (l'inverse est vrai.)



  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (15 Décembre 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



le retour de manivelle.....

PAF :casse:


----------

